#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-01
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I just added the gnome3 and gnome3-staging PPAs for ubuntu gnome 13.04, but I'm still getting gnome 3.7
<roasted> every guide on the planet said those 2 PPAs = Gnome 3.8. What am I missing?
<jbicha> roasted: GNOME 3.7 basically is 3.8 https://live.gnome.org/ThreePointSeven/
<tyrog> roasted: Nothing. You have 3.8. The release candidate of it to be more precise :)
<jbicha> until we figure out https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696981 you probably won't get gnome-shell 3.8.0 though
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696981 in general "many keyboard shortcuts stopped working with 3.8.0 on Ubuntu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tyrog> jbicha: do you recommend keeping using the staging ppa in the following weeks as more packages move to gnome3 ppa or drop it?
<jbicha> tyrog: uh, some things in the staging ppa are broken so I only recommend it if you can deal with that and know how to use ppa-purge
<tyrog> jbicha: I do. But gnome3 ppa by itself provides gnome 3.8 already? Recent snapshots of the shell, extensions and all that stuff, I mean
<jbicha> I don't think we'll push gnome-control-center 3.8 to the regular gnome3 ppa this month or the next because it needs a lot of work
<tyrog> In what aspects?
<jbicha> the latest version of gnome-shell and extensions that works is in the regular gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> auto-suspend is broken without logind, external Settings panels don't work, OnlyShowIn (to hide some panels in certain desktops) is broken, several Ubuntu patches need to be rewritten, etc.
<tyrog> that happens with the control center 3.8 from staging ppa?
<jbicha> yes, also Unity has some major issues with gnome-settings-daemon 3.8
<tyrog> jbicha: Will you be able to put only one of the instances of "Online Accounts" in the control center, instead of 2?
<jbicha> no, that's a complicated problem since neither goa nor uoa support every app we need
<tyrog> And the language installer from Ubuntu doesn't work in Gnome 3.8 right? At least I can't find mine after the upgrade to 3.8. Using raring
<jbicha> tyrog: you can install language-selector-gnome and run gnome-language-selector manually from the command line
<jbicha> we need to add that to our release notes since others will have that same question
<tyrog> jbicha: Done :) . Very easy. But why does the application get removed from the menu/activities?
<jbicha> setting the language also doesn't work right with g-c-c 3.8 (lots of regressions... :( )
<jbicha> but I think it works fine in System Settings in 3.6
<Ponch0> also becareful with updates, they may remove ur hnome install and reinstall unity
<tyrog> Ponch0: That happened to you?
<Ponch0> yesterday
<tyrog> jbicha: Another bug I'm facing, don't know if it is related to the packaging of gnome3 in ubuntu or if is upstream. In classic mode, the notification bar is always up when in youtube watching fullscreen videos :)
<tyrog> Didn't try that in the Shell yet
<roasted> I don't understand. The same PPAs in Ubuntu give me 3.8.0.1. Do the PPAs auto detect Ubuntu vs Ubuntu GNOME to decide who gets what?
<jbicha> tyrog: uh it should show in the Activities Overview at least, could you file a bug against language-selector-gnome? I'm assuming it shows with gnome-shell 3.6 just not with 3.8
<tyrog> roasted: No, they simply compare the package versions I think
<roasted> tyrog: so is it considered odd that I got 3.8.0.1 on Ubuntu and 3.7 on Ubuntu Gnome? (both 13.04, both with Gnome3 and Gnome3-staging PPAs)
<roasted> or expected behavior?
<tyrog> jbicha: Yes, shows in 3.6, not in 3.8
<tyrog> roasted: What do you mean by 3.8? The shell? Or what? Any way, both Ubuntus should give you the same version
<jbicha> tyrog: could you try downgrading all your gnome-menus packages to the 3.6 versions?
<jbicha> tyrog: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/3008532/+listing-archive-extra gives a list of the affected package names
<jbicha> I'm thinking that GNOME doesn't like something in the Categories line of language-selector.desktop
<roasted> tyrog: an hour ago I had Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit running on this laptop. I added the gnome3 and gnome3-staging PPAs. I ran update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, and got 3.8.0.1. On this same laptop, now, I did the same thing. Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 64 bit, gnome3 and gnome3-staging, update, upgrade, dist-upgrade.... 3.7
<roasted> I'm having lag when I search for applications, so I was hoping that was a 3.7 thing solved by 3.8, but if I can't get 3.8 (even though I just had 3.8...)........ meh.
<tyrog> You shouldn't use staging anyways. It contains some broken packages as jbicha said
<roasted> oh, okay. I'll just ppa-purge it.
<roasted> but would the regular gnome3 ppa give me 3.7 or 3.8?
<tyrog> jbicha: I downgraded menus to the version on the gnome3 ppa and language selector now appears in the menu :)
<tyrog> roasted: Don't worry, it will give the best 3.8 they have managed to package at the moment. 3.8 is still very new, not many distros have it
<roasted> tyrog: right. I get that. I'm just saying, I duplicated identical efforts in ubuntu and ubuntu gnome, and ubuntu gave me 3.8 and ubuntu gnome gave me 3.7. That was just confusing me a bit.
<tyrog> jbicha: fonts problem in the ubuntu software center, do you also have it?
<tyrog> roasted: If you want to use GNOME, just use Ubuntu Gnome. If you want to use both Unity and Gnome Shell/Classic, then use Ubuntu. But Unity will probably break with the update through ppa, as it is 3.6-based.
<roasted> tyrog: right, and I'm using Ubuntu Gnome...
<roasted> The thing is, Ubuntu with these PPAs (so far) actually gave me a better Gnome experience, as Gnome Shell wasn't freezing whenever I searched for an application.
<roasted> Hence my interest in getting it to 3.8 as I thought it was a 3.7 issue.
<tyrog> roasted: reinstall Ubuntu gnome, and add only the gnome3 ppa, then dist-upgrade. Then if you have bugs, report them :)
<roasted> I am on Ubuntu Gnome.
<roasted> I'll ppa-purge staging and see if that helps.
<tyrog> like jbicha said, 3.7 IS 3.8. The packages currently on the gnome3 ppa are the latest ones known to work with less bugs
<roasted> okay
<tyrog> I have used both versions from gnome3 ppa and staging, and even the gnome testing ppa, and all of them provide the same gnome shell if that is what you want to know :)
<roasted> what I don't get is this... Ubuntu 13.04 + gnome3 + gnome3-staging = gnome 3.8.0.1. Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 + gnome3 + gnome3-staging = gnome 3.7.92. That's what confused me.
<tyrog> roasted: Gnome staging doesn't have packages that change the version of gnome 3 from the one that is currently in Gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> roasted: you're confused, gnome-shell 3.8.0.1 has not been uploaded to either of the gnome3 ppa's because there are some problems with the new version
<tyrog> jbicha: do you have the bug with the fonts in USC?
<tyrog> and flash in fullscreen?
<tyrog> roasted: It should be 3.7.92, not 3.8. If you have 3.8, then you are using any other PPA
<jbicha> tyrog: if you mean in the USC sidebar, yes
<roasted> I'm not confused over anything. I put Ubuntu 13.04, gnome3, and gnome3-staging on this laptop like 6 times. Each time, 3.8.0.1
<roasted> There's no confusion over that. It's what I experienced multiple times.
<roasted> That's why I was confused with Ubuntu Gnome, as I hit 3.7 and kind of thought, well that's odd...
<tyrog> jbicha: The fonts in the categories.
<tyrog> roasted: you ARE confused, because 3.8 is NOT in the gnome3 ppa
<jbicha> tyrog: could you file that bug too? ;)
<tyrog> 3.8 FINAL, to be more precise
<jbicha> roasted: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.name_filter=gnome-shell&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=raring
<roasted> then it must have been in gnome3-staging
<roasted> I added those TWO PPAs
<roasted> and got 3.8.0.1 I'm 100% positive of it.
<tyrog> roasted: It isn't there either
<jbicha> roasted: maybe you were using the ricotz testing ppa?
<tyrog> probably
<roasted> I used ricotz on my initial install of my deskteop, but not on my laptop.
<roasted> all of the guides I read said for Ubuntu 13.04 to use those two PPAs, hence why I only added those two on thi slaptop.
<roasted> And bingo. Just like the guides said, I got 3.8
<tyrog> roasted: what packages are you checking?
<roasted> checking?
<tyrog> the versions
<roasted> gnome-shell --version
<roasted> via terminal
<jbicha> roasted: please run apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<roasted> well, I just purged staging on this laptop. would that matter?
<tyrog> roasted: no, but you should purge it anyways
<roasted> yeah, I just meant in reference to running apt-cache
<roasted> what are you wanting to see from this?
<tyrog> roasted: gnome3-staging doesn't have gnome-shell at all.
<roasted> I installed gnome-shell
<jbicha> roasted: that will tell you what version of gnome-shell is available and where it came from
<tyrog> 3.8 is ONLY in ricotz ppa
<roasted> jbicha: oh, I see. This was from my install earlier on this laptop. I formatted Ubuntu in favor of Ubuntu GNOME.
<roasted> tyrog: okay, well, I somehow found 3.8 without ricotz on 13.04.
<roasted> from gnome-shell --version, at least. :)
<roasted> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/gnome-38-beta-available-in-ppa-for.html
<tyrog> that is 3.7.x, which is THE SAME as 3.8. It is the dev version that ended with 3.8
<roasted> would it be possible it flagged 3.8.0.1 from gnome-shell --version then?
<tyrog> tell the outputs of that command, and the one jbicha told before
<roasted> tyrog: I can't. This is from an install I formatted earlier.
<roasted> tyrog: I had installed Ubuntu 13.04 on this laptop about 4 separate times, each time adding gnome3 and gnome3-staging to do different testing and messing around.  I formatted it today for Ubuntu Gnome.
<roasted> I was just tossing that comment around since I was a little confused over that. But in the end it doesn't matter that much. :D
<tyrog> roasted: Dont worry about it then. Just use the Gnome3 PPA
<roasted> tyrog: already on it ;)
<tyrog> roasted: can you open a video on youtube, in fullscreen, and tell me if you get the notification bar down in the screen?
<roasted> I do have to admit, this freezing I'm getting when searching for applications is enough for me to put Ubuntu back in and just PPA gnome on that side.
<tyrog> roasted: After purging staging, you should reboot
<roasted> I see no notification bar
<roasted> would I have to run another upgrade or dist-upgrade to correct things?
<roasted> after the purge?
<roasted> or does ppa-purge automagically do that?
<tyrog> supposedly no
<roasted> sounds good - brb.
<tyrog> but there is nothing wrong with trying the dist-upgrade after purging...
<roasted> hm, I got the freeze one time, but with 8 other appications so far, nadda.
<tyrog> freezes are normal with these all around search tools like unity and gnome shell
<roasted> I see - I just never saw it before, on 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, etc :P
<roasted> seems to be better now, but I'll try a dist-upgrade and see how it fairs.
<tyrog> brb - going to test the shell
<Ponch0> how do I reinstall gnome shell along side ubuntu since it was removed last night?
<Ponch0> both PPAs are already in
<roasted> freezing is back. I didn't have this on ubuntu with gnome 3. :(((((
<jbicha> Ponch0: I recommend installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Ponch0> jbicha thanks
<Ponch0> it doesn't work.
<jbicha> could you post the errors you get then?
<Ponch0> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<roasted> is gnome-clocks currently broken?
<jbicha> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Ponch0> it was yes
<roasted> getting TypeError: Argument 1 does not allow None as a value
<roasted> via terminal
<roasted> for 'gnome-clocks'
<roasted> (with a bunch of other crap too)
<Ponch0> heh duh thanks
<Ponch0> everythings back to normal, thank you flying spaghetti monster
<roasted> was the battery indicator broken in 3.7?
<Ponch0> it was for me
<roasted> great...
<Ponch0> it's fine now
<roasted> in 3.7.92?
<Ponch0> yup
<roasted> I'm just flat out not seeing it right now
<roasted> and I'm on battery power
<roasted> maybe another reboot is in order?
<Ponch0> yeah I was missing it for awhile also
<Ponch0> I think it's a theme that was messing with it, but I forgot at this point
<roasted> I'm fully updated, still not seeing it. let me change the theme though.
<Ponch0> yeah i'm not a 100% but I think that was the culprit
<roasted> ah yes
<roasted> froze for 10 seconds while typing "tweak" in search
<Ponch0> I don't get that either but I never had that issue besides an occasional freeze, or if the computer went Idle it always froze
<roasted> I get short blips of lag when I type in the search
<roasted> like I'll type firefox and it'll do firef
<roasted> and sit there for a few esconds
<roasted> or synaptic... synapt (for a few seconds)
<Ponch0> I understand,, I don't have that issue.
<Ponch0> just when computer goes idle i pretty much have to restart.
<roasted> I didn't have that issue on ubuntu with gnome3, but I have it on ubuntu-gnome with gnome3.
<roasted> meh. maybe with the next update.
<roasted> also, I changed my theme to the only other default one available - simple - no battery icon, but accessibility comes back with that theme, and goes away with adwaita again
<Ponch0> roasted: I don't have the issue of computer pretty much blanking out in idle when I have ubuntu with gnome 3
<roasted> Ponch0: so you're on Ubuntu... not Ubuntu-Gnome?
<Ponch0> I'm on ubuntu 13.04 that has unity as alternative at log in
<Ponch0> i pretty much have 2 choices log into the ubuntu to desktop or gnome desktop.
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> I wanted a pure gnome expeirence, that's why I tried ubuntu gnome
<roasted> but if this lapotp locks up once more I'll be formatting it
<Ponch0> yeah I understand, at the time when I installed the new ubuntu non of the other versions of ubuntu were working with my hardware.
<Ponch0> so I took the first ISO i found.
<Ponch0> I did remove the ubuntu desktop and only had ubuntu-gnome but yesterday an update removed gnome and reinstalled the ubuntu unity desktop
<roasted> just made sure I was fully updated and rebooted - still no battery indicator.
<roasted> does the gnome3 ppa get me 3.7 on ubuntu 12.10?
<Ponch0> i udnno 12.10 doeskt work with my hardware
<Ponch0> just do what I did. install ubuntu 13.04 with unity and than install gnome along side
<Ponch0> also the current theme i'm using that shows battery is called "numix"
<roasted> numix... k I'll check into that
<Ponch0> im pretty sure I got it from webupd8
<roasted> I just tried 3 different themes and I didn't see the battery indicator
<roasted> you'd think the default one would work
<Ponch0> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/beautiful-numix-gtk3-theme-released.html
<Ponch0> i actually don't like the battery indicator cuz i'm always plugged in but I like the theme
<roasted> numix installed
<roasted> no battery indicator
<roasted> nice
<Ponch0> hm that's what did it for me I'm pretty sure, I dunno :(
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<dupondje> Anyone has empathy running on Raring ? :s
<roasted> dupondje: I have empathy running with raring for gtalk and facebook.
<roasted> I find it a little confusing that I have new icon themes installed to /usr/share/icons and tweak tool is not changing them as it should. <_<
<roasted> well, this is interesting.
<roasted> A friend of mine and I have been doing some tinkering with Gnome. We've been bouncing between Ubuntu+Gnome3 PPA and UbuntuGNOME+Gnome3 PPA to find the differences and whether one works better for our uses than the other, etc.
<roasted> Both he and I have experienced random lag in the activities menu with UbuntuGNOME 13.04 + Gnome3 PPA, where we would type something like, firefox... but it'd be firef(3-4 second lag)ox.
<roasted> We're also missing battery indicator icons.
<roasted> Now I understand this is a 13.04 spin so it's not finalized, but I do find it odd how in Ubuntu with the same PPA, the speed is improved (zero lag) and the battery icon is there.
<roasted> Is this some sort of bug that I should report or am I sounding like a broken record player where you guys heard this all before and it's an active issue being worked on?
<jbicha> roasted: Ubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME are the same, Ubuntu GNOME just installs different packages by default (ubuntu-gnome-desktop) and has some different default settings (ubuntu-gnome-default-settings)
<roasted> jbicha: so does it strike you as odd that more than 1 user has experienced the identical lag symptoms on UbuntuGNOME + Gnome PPA that does not exist with Ubuntu + Gnome PPA?
<jbicha> roasted: my instinct is that it is a coincidence
<roasted> jbicha: I find it a little strange that I duplicated it on two systems here and another user some 1,200 miles away managed to follow the same steps and ran into it.
<roasted> Just my 2c.
<jbicha> there's a general lag problem, perhaps mozjs17 helps
<roasted> I don't understand what you mean by that jbicha
<jbicha> there is a lag problem and I don't think it matter whether you have Ubuntu + gnome-shell or Ubuntu GNOME
<roasted> Oh, I see what you mean.
<roasted> I don't know, I found it to be rather cut and dry since I've done a dozen installs of Ubuntu vs UbuntuGNOME in the last week.
<jbicha> a new version of the mozjs library may help with that problem but it's a bit late for that to show up in the regular Ubuntu repositories
<roasted> well, that's depressing.
<jbicha> I think we'll use it in the GNOME3 PPA though
<roasted> I wonder if there's SOMETHING else that could explain it.
<roasted> Like I said, UbuntuGNOME... lag... Ubuntu... no lag.
<phunyguy> same here.
<roasted> It's not that the lag is so bad it's unusable, but it's consistent enough to make me wonder if I should hop back on Ubuntu and PPA it over.
<roasted> jbicha: meet my 1,200 mile coincidence. :P
<phunyguy> hello!
<phunyguy> is it 1200 miles?
<phunyguy> probably so.
<roasted> Michigan, no?
<phunyguy> zoinks no
<phunyguy> Georgia/Florida
<roasted> 900
<phunyguy> probably closer to 800
<roasted> apologies. :D
<phunyguy> yeah
<roasted> nice, gnome-clocks is fixed :D :D :D
<roasted> no battery indicator quite yet tho. :P
<roasted> I also had to do a hard reboot on my laptop. Since then I haven't experienced the lag I mentioned earlier. derp??
<roasted> Is there an alternative way to get into system settings > brightness and lock? brightness and lock is crashing system settings each time I open it, but I'd like to adjust my timeout on my screen going black since it's currently at one minute...
<jbicha> roasted: I don't think so, we need to patch gsettings-desktop-schemas to restore the schemas that gnome-control-center 3.6 uses
<roasted> jbicha: I see. Have you by chance seen the birghtness and lock issue I'm speaking of?
<jbicha> yes
<roasted> sounds good :)
<dupondje> Empathy is not working here, can't edit accounts, nor it shows contacts
<dupondje> but it connects, and I can respond in chats
<dupondje> and it works perfect in Unity ...
<roasted> dupondje: 13.04?
<sary> Salutations!
<roasted> hello!
<dupondje> roasted: yep
<roasted> dupondje: I noticed I had to nuke my empathy accounts and re-add them (I retained my /home dir when I did the fresh install). After that they operated fine.
<dupondje> roasted: I tried removing them yet :s
<dupondje> its just gui that is borked
<roasted> what GUI?
<roasted> empathy or gnome?
<dupondje> empathy
<sary> I've successfully upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04, is it okay to install ubuntu-gnome metapackages! are there any known issue i should know about ?
<roasted> have you considered removing and purging empathy and re-installing it?
<dupondje> roasted: already did :(
<roasted> or perhaps nuking the empathy data folder within your home dir?
<roasted> empathy has its own folder within ~/.config
<dupondje> tried removing empathy and removing files in .config etc
<dupondje> but no help
<dupondje> its strange it works perfectly in Unity imo
<roasted> do other messengers such as pidgin work okay?
<dupondje> did not try yet
<roasted> just a thought
<roasted> I mean empathy working in unity is a huge +1 that it's something with Gnome, but if you can get another messenger to work on Gnome (I would think) it would further solidify that theory.
<sary> hi there roasted , dupondje :)
<roasted> hi
<sary> dupondje: what it you run emapthy in terminal !
<sary> it/s/if
<dupondje> sary: no output
<roasted> sary: are you on 13.04?
<dupondje> I just get "No contacts online" ...
<dupondje> (empathy:12525): folks-WARNING **: Failed to reach quiescence normally (1 backends and 0 persona stores still haven't reached quiescence). Forcing IndividualAggregator quiescence due to reaching the timeout.
<dupondje> (empathy:12525): empathy-CRITICAL **: empathy-utils.c:569: empathy_account_manager_get_accounts_connected called before AccountManager ready
<sary> roasted: Cheah! :)
<dupondje> (empathy:12525): empathy-CRITICAL **: empathy-utils.c:569: empathy_account_manager_get_accounts_connected called before AccountManager ready
<dupondje> I get this after some time ...
<roasted> sary: can you go into system settings and select brightness and lock? Does that crash system settings for you?
<sary> roasted: sure thing , hold up ..
<sary> roasted: no issue at all, both function properly!
<roasted> Do you have any PPAs installed?
<sary> nope.
<roasted> so you're on 3.6 then?
<roasted> sary: brightness and lock crashes for me instantly when I click on it (and only it... other functions in sys settings work fine). I'm on 13.04, Gnome3 PPA, 3.7.92
<guest-pNHnt1> Back, Sary here ..
<roasted> sary: brightness and lock crashes for me instantly when I click on it (and only it... other functions in sys settings work fine). I'm on 13.04, Gnome3 PPA, 3.7.92
<roasted> :)
<guest-pNHnt1> roasted: you're absolutely right , a minute or so after adjusting brightness and lock on/off , the whole desktop hangs!
<roasted> my desktop doesn't hang. It just crashes system settings.
<roasted> like if I select brightness and lock, it disappears as if I just ALT F4'd it
<guest-pNHnt1> but, here is the cach .. i'm on a guest session and the issue didn't occur .. yet!
<cmatheson> hey speaking of empathy not working, if i try to connect to my personal jabber server all my accounts die (otherwise gmail and facebook connect fine)
<cmatheson> a notification pops up that says "internal error"
<cmatheson> this is running gnome 3.6 on 13.04 (i just ppa-purged 3.7 though)
<guest-pNHnt1> ah! thene i think we should check and investigate ./sessions-errors for a start.
<guest-pNHnt1> dupondje: excuse me , i've missed your empathy output .. BRB.
<roasted> guest-pNHnt1: are you on a laptop?
<guest-pNHnt1> roasted: correct.
<roasted> guest-pNHnt1: do you have a battery indicator in the top right?
<guest-pNHnt1> roasted: nope!
<roasted> :(
<guest-pNHnt1> wait , but am on the guest session still.
<guest-pNHnt1> BRB.
<roasted> testing
<dupondje> ok, removed cache folder or folks
<dupondje> and now it seems to work somehow
<dupondje> except MSN
<roasted> this brightness thing is driving me insane
<roasted> if only my brightness was set to turn off monitor every 10 minutes I wouldn't care. But it's set to 1 minute and auto crashes itself so I can't change it. AHH
<atrus> roasted: can you change it with dconf-editor? i think that's in org.gnome.setting-daemon.plugins.power
<roasted> atrus: hmm, how would I navigate to that within dconf?
<atrus> just by clicking the [+] boxes
<roasted> well yeah, but I'm not sure which one in particular.
<roasted> oh I got it
<roasted> I didn't realize each . separated a new drop down
<roasted> ahh thank you atrus :) :) :)
<roasted> it'll make this issue not seem so insanely obnoxious right now
<sary> Back.
<sary> dupondje: on my user session , empathy connect o accounts normaly.
<sary> perhaps, your system is missing one of the protocol support connection packages!
<sary> " Telepathy " .. that is.
<sary> i think we might've gone offtopic here , #ubuntu+1 it is .
<darkxst> jbicha, can you upload updated cogl http://pastebin.com/N5A2tCap
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, it will probably wait in the queue until thursday's beta release though
<jbicha> how about you open a bug and request a sponsor though?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes I could, but that will take ages
<jbicha> darkxst: if it doesn't get sponsored by Thursday or Friday, ping me & I'll do it
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<Ponch0> My software updater gets stuck on applying changes.... is there anyway to do this manually?
<jbicha> darkxst: wow, gnome-shell 3.6.3 has been stuck in the SRU queue for 5 weeks :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-02
<jbicha> roasted: fixed the brightness panel and the missing app lauchers (like language-selector) will be fixed shortly
<darkxst> ricotz, ok to copy your mozjs17 and gjs over to gnome3-staging, as is?
<roasted> nice! way to rock jbicha
<roasted> I see that it's fixed on my end. This is great.
<jbicha> ricotz, darkxst: oops, we're going to have to request more space if we ever want to push webkit to the staging ppa (the gnome3 ppa has space though)
<roasted> doh, my laptop just gave out.
<roasted> the MIA battery icon got me :P
<timonti> Using 1st April build of Ubuntu Gnome, I am unable to upgrade to 3.8
<timonti> anyone here?
<tyrog> Hi
<tyrog> jbicha: are you there? Is the gnome3 staging ppa stable now? thanks
<jbicha> tyrog: for raring, we're still in beta
<tyrog> jbicha: What PPAs do you recommend for people using raring at the moment?
<tyrog> The objective is to have gnome 3.8
<jbicha> I'm sure the GNOME 3.7.92/3.8 that we're using has more bugs than the 3.6.3 or whatever is in the regular Ubuntu respositories
<jbicha> we recommend the GNOME3 PPA
<jbicha> the GNOME3 Staging PPA is for those who like the bleeding edge and don't mind things being a bit broken
<tyrog> jbicha: The normal one, staging and/or Rico's Testing PPA?
<roasted> Is there a current bug for the printer dialog crashing upon adding a printer?
<jbicha> the normal https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.series_filter=raring
<tyrog> only that one?
<jbicha> yes
<roasted> It doesn't make it sting any less that localhost:631 is refusing my credentials to log in <_<
<jbicha> the ricotz testing ppa uses git snapshots which isn't what the average person needs
<tyrog> jbicha: Gnome tweak tool doesn't work with that PPA enabled. Is it supposed not to?
<jbicha> roasted: no idea, you're welcome to report a new bug if you can't find already reported
<tyrog> jbicha: tweak tool not working. Is it still being worked on for gnome 3.8?
<ricotz> tyrog, you need to provide a bit more information like that actual version while you are using several ppas "apt-cache policy gnome-tweak-tool" and pastebin the console output of running it -- 3.8.0~git20130329.30f0f84d-0ubuntu1~ suppose to work fine even without running a gnome-shell session
<ricotz> i hope someone can help out here, g2g
<tyrog> ricotz: Is your PPA (GNOME testing) good or better stick with gnome3 and gnome3 staging?
<tyrog> I see, I'm using raring to have the latest stuff until final, it is a dual boot. I don't mind having some breakage here and there
<tyrog> I just want to know if your PPA provides added value to the gnome3 staging ppa. Thanks
<ricotz> tyrog, if you are using ricotz/testing, also better use gnome3/gnome3-staging
<ricotz> with gnome3/gnome3 too of course
<tyrog> ricotz: Not using ricotz (yet). But should I use it even after Ubuntu 13.04 is officially released?
<ricotz> tyrog, as jbicha said it is more bleeding edge and doesnt fit the needs for everyone
<tyrog> ricotz: Its the only way to get Gnome 3.8 in Ubuntu 12.10 for example. So you'd consider it safe for users with 12.10 who want to use Gnome shell 3.8?
<ricotz> tyrog, it will get 3.9.x snapshots soon
<ricotz> tyrog, it is not safe for everyone, things are likely to be broken
<ricotz> alright, i really need to go, bye
<jbicha> darkxst: did you test gnome-shell before uploading?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes
<darkxst> why? what is broken?
<jbicha> darkxst: I hadn't uploaded sooner because I ran into https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696981
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696981 in general "many keyboard shortcuts stopped working with 3.8.0 on Ubuntu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, I hit that a couple of weeks ago
<darkxst> but then it disappeared
<jbicha> darkxst: oh, things work ok with your upload
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-03
<roasted> What would make Nautilus open with hidden files visible by default?
<roasted> anybody offhand know what to run in terminal to bring up the printers dialog window?
<roasted> mine is crashing immediately when I select a printer to add. I want to run it in term to see if there's an obvious error.
<timonti> lpr?
<timonti> cat filename > /dev/lp
<roasted> I don't know what that is
<timonti> check out the lp / lpr command for printing.
<roasted> lp and lpr launch nothing in terminal
<roasted> I'm not familiar with them at all :(
<darkxst> roasted, you can get a printer panel with 'system-config-printer'
<darkxst> but its not the same panel that you would get in g-c-c
<roasted> installing now
<roasted> it's frustrating because the printer box crashes any time I try to add a printer
<roasted> do you have printers installed?
<darkxst> yes, but I can't even add printers under g-c-c for some reason
<roasted> what are you referencing when you say gcc
<darkxst> gnome-control-center (system settings)
<roasted> so if you go into system settings and click printer, then add a printer, does yours crash too?
<roasted> (also, system-config-printer let me add the printer successfully without issue)
<darkxst> 'add' and 'unlock' are greyed out currently ;(
<roasted> what's funny is... now that I added a printer via system-config-printer, I can add more in gcc -  printers
<roasted> I deleted the printer and re-added it in gcc
<roasted> ah, but remove --purge system-config-printer-gnome and it crahses all over again in gcc
<roasted> sigh
<darkxst> maybe it needs that ;)
<roasted> yep, reinstalled it but di dn't open it and added a printer in gcc without issue
<darkxst> ok, can you file a bug
<darkxst> it probably should be added to ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<roasted> yeah I'm trying to find out where to post it now
<roasted> alwyas so confusing imo
<darkxst> 'ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center'
<roasted> thanks
<roasted> reported - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1163674
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1163674 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Adding a printer crashes Gnome Control Center (System Settings)" [Undecided,New]
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> !bug #1163651
<ubot5`> bug 1163651 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome shell crashed with "apport" complaining about lack of memory to automatically analyse the problem " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163651
<sary> jbicha: i hope you don't mind me subscribing you the this bug!
<sary> this issue got me confused.
<sary> I'm also thinking about uprading to 3.8 for testing , unless more debugging or a backtrace is needed for 3.6 .
<darkxst> sary, wouldn't worry about that if its a one-off
<darkxst> could have been anything that blew out memory usage
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> ok to copy these into staging? https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/js17
<darkxst> g-s just has the periodic GC patch
<darkxst> and gnome-sushi is just a  rebuild against gjs+js17
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, yeah, do that
<ricotz> make sure the gnome-sushi version is higher than the gnome3 ppa one
<ricotz> and fix the gnome-shell changelog
<darkxst> oh, what happened to the newline, I wonder!
<darkxst> ricotz, also there are a whole bunch of bugs that appear when systemd is installed, but none of the gnome stuff is built against it (g-s just has runtime detection)
<darkxst> maybe we should explicitly break that, if we are not going to use it
<darkxst> for example lock screen will break if gdm and accountsservice aren't built with systemd
<darkxst> (logind)
<darkxst> gnome-control-center can't 'unlock' anything
<darkxst> nautilus can't mount gvfs drives
<darkxst> I guess the list goes on and on, and this is all in the archives now (just not installed by default)
<ricotz> darkxst, the systemd package was very in flux and settled now, so it would be fine to look into using it
<ricotz> darkxst, but some problem might be caused due not syncing with ubuntu again
<ricotz> e.g. gdm doesnt include the latest raring changes
<ricotz> unlocking things in g-c-c seems to work here
<ricotz> so are gvfs mount in nautilus
<darkxst> ricotz, do you have libpam-systemd installed?
<ricotz> darkxst, no
<darkxst> try install that, and see all the bugs
<darkxst> all of which go away once I install my logind packages from my ppa
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> I think it comes down to a combination of run-time detection and packages build explicitly without systemd/logind
<ricotz> probably
<darkxst> and actually logind works really well from my testing, provided dbus/polkit (from pitti ppa) and the few things in my ppa, are build against it
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> anybody having their entire GUI crash when they open Nautilus for a 2nd time on 13.04 with Gnome3 PPA? 3.8.0.1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first release, 12.10, is out! Download from http://is.gd/A56KP8 | Help us test Beta 2 Candidates: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gnome
<camelinahat> I see the downloads section on the beta2 builds, but there's no download to be had? Would the download be the same as the daily-build from the April 2nd?
<roasted> Duplicated the crash on a Macbook Pro with both OSS Nouvea driver + Proprietary Nvidia driver, along with a separate ultrabook with Intel GPU. Filing bug now.
<roasted> new finding - it only happens if Nautilus is the only active window. hmm.
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1164086
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1164086 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell non-recoverable crash when opening Nautilus more than once." [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> camelinahat: I just asked in #ubuntu-release so it's being worked on
<camelinahat> jbicha: Awesome thanks. I know in my virtual machine when I installed the daily build from yesterday, then installed the gnome3 ppa, gdm failed to completely load (it would show the background but not progress any further). I wanted to try the beta2 build and see what kind of details I can get before saying too much. But it was after a clean install.
<jbicha> camelinahat: did you use dist-upgrade? I've heard of several people that didn't do that who had problems
<camelinahat> jbicha: Nope. Downloaded the daily image. Erased entire disk during install. once installed did sudo apt-get update/update. Then added the gnome3 ppa (not staging). Another update/upgrade and gdm doesn't complete loading after reboots
<jbicha> camelinahat: ok, you need to use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after adding the GNOME3 PPA
<camelinahat> jbicha: Hmm okay I'll give that a try too. Thanks.
<camelinahat> jbicha: Thanks that seems to have corrected it.
<roasted> if I put the gnome3 ppa on a 12.10 box would I get past gnome 3.6?
<camelinahat> roasted: Nope. See: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=quantal (You'll just get more complete 3.6)
<roasted> thanks. I'll just have to be patient. I'm loving  3.7+ but everyday in 13.04 in hitting a new bug. :P
<sary> roasted: :) you got that right ...
<sary> !bug #1163651
<ubot5> bug 1163651 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome shell crashed with "apport" complaining about lack of memory to automatically analyse the problem " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163651
<sary> roasted: gnome 3.8 for Raring , #see : https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/msg00273.html , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121738
<roasted> those additional ppas are a little scary considering I'm working with my work laptop.... :P
<sary> roasted: in your case, sure thing .. i just added those ppa's on this testing machine, doing apt-get update , upgrade , dist-upgrade .. lets see how ot goes.
<sary> Going,goin .. not yet!
<roasted> sary: how's it working?
<sary> roasted: the upgrade process is still going ..
<roasted> ah
<roasted> sary: do you have a batter indicator?
<roasted> battery, rather.
<sary> unpacking and installing ..
<roasted> I haven't had a battery icon on any system since 3.6. I almost feel ike it's an add-on package that I'm forgetting or something.
<sary> Going,going ...
<sary> Gone!
<roasted> you're fully updated?
<roasted> 3.8 on 12.10?
<sary> Back.
<sary> Kaboom! wlah!
<roasted> how's it working?
<sary> roasted: i went smoth and successfully! ;)
<roasted> you're on 12.10 with 3.8?
<sary> i/is/it
<sary> That's right.
<roasted> do you have a battery indicator?
<sary> No!
<roasted> and you're on a laptop?
<sary> Yes.
<sary> Hold up ..
<roasted> what's up with the battery indicator
<darkxst> roasted, perhaps its not finding your battery
<roasted> darkxst: on 5 different laptops?
<darkxst> roasted, I have a battery indicator here
<roasted> are you on 13.04 with Gnome3 PPA?
<darkxst> roasted, yes + staging
<roasted> I wonder if staging brought it back.
<roasted> I'm only running Gnome3
<roasted> I haven't seen a battery indicator since the 3.6 days
<darkxst> roasted, looks like dbus interface was renamed
<darkxst> probably it will work if you install gnome-settings-daemon via staging
<roasted> or, if I just add staging itself?
<darkxst> roasted, yeh thats what I meant
<roasted> let me try that. I can always ppa-purge it
<sary> roasted: I forgo to mention that my laptop battery is is dead, and it's running on AC power .
<sary> http://imgur.com/DSxNw1N
<roasted> you're missing the battery icon...
<sary> so, this internal error i got .. is about evolution-calender-factory .. should i report it!
<darkxst> sary, yeh
<sary> darkxst: okay.
<sary> darkxst: negative regarding " gnome-settings-daemon "  #see http://imgur.com/7XYrIZc
<roasted> woooooo! staging brought back my battery indicator!
<sary> Yay!
<sary> !bug #1164204
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1164204 could not be found
<sary> oh! it's marked as private.
<roasted> staging didn't fix my nautilus crash though :(  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1164086
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1164086 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell non-recoverable crash when opening Nautilus more than once." [Undecided,New]
<roasted> but it's nice seeing my battery charge
<roasted> brightness and lock missing all together from system settings.
<roasted> sigh, alright. 12.10 and 3.6, here we come.
<darkxst> sary you probably need to logout and back in again
<darkxst> roasted, brightness and lock was removed
<roasted> why
<darkxst> those settings have been moved  to different panels
<roasted> oh
<roasted> I searched for brightness and "power" was the only thing highlighted.
<darkxst> lock is under privacy
<darkxst> brightness under power
<roasted> I have no brightness under power...
<sary> I do have both.
<roasted> maybe it's just my  macbook.
<roasted> I'll add staging to my toshiba and see.
<roasted> nice, software center is crashing on startup on my toshiba.
<sary> looks like there are few changes in 3.8, but overall it's an amazing improvements.
<roasted> 3.8 is really nice
<roasted> but there's enough show stopping bugs to make me go back on certain systems of importance
<darkxst> roasted, http://askubuntu.com/questions/244853/brightness-controls-dont-work-on-macbook-stuck-on-high-nvidia-geforce-9400m
<sary> roasted: lucky you, how did you got ubuntu on your Macbook! i've been strugling for 2 weeks in a row to have a dual boot on my Mac!
<roasted> sary: I am dual booting.
<roasted> refit
<roasted> install that on the Mac
<roasted> on the OSX side of the Mac, rather
<roasted> I have a 256GB SSD.. I put 50GB as OSX, installed OSX 10.8, left the rest unallocated, and then installed Ubuntu behind it
<sary> nice ;)
<sary> http://askubuntu.com/questions/274478/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-bootable-usb-drive-in-mac-os-x
<sary> i couldn't even pass step one ..
<sary> do you mind walking me through this!
<sary> i know it might be off-topic here , but am sure the kind folks here will pass this :)
<darkxst> sary try unetbootin
<roasted> I added the x11 entry for the macbook
<roasted> rebooted
<roasted> now I can't get a GUI, and recovery mode from the BIOS screen locks up
<roasted> linux on this macbook has been the most problematic thing ever
<roasted> at least, dual booting. I've had linux on 100% of the HDD on iMacs and they've been absolutely fine
<sary> darkxst: I thought about that, but on Unetbootin website it's stated that the tool will only boot on PC's not mac's .
<darkxst> oh
<sary> I've also tried with another GUI tool linux for mac .. didn't work .
<sary> I'm just not quite sure what am doing wrong to dd the iso on mac! i mean i managed to dd ubuntu 12.04 on the exact mac to the same usb drive .. and this is how i got ubuntu installed on this old Dell laptop.
<sary> and it's also mentioned that the start up creater won't make a bootable usb stick either.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-04
<sary> roasted: which macbook modle, and have you tried swiching to refind .. as it has lots of improvements as mentioned in http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/getting.html
<roasted> mid 2010
<roasted> I'm not even sureit's worth it. Having a hybrid partition table is kind of a mess anyway
<sary> right , see: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/
<sary> I use to hear alot of people use to get it woking fine in the past.
<roasted> I'm sure if I do a regular install of Ubuntu on the Mac it'll work great. I have an iMac at work with only Ubuntu and it's great.
<roasted> but I've heard people say before with having OSX and Ubuntu on one disk, the differences of the partition table layout is a hot mess
<sary> Nice.
<phunyguy> roasted, I am going to try this on my mac
<phunyguy> to see if it is inteed sometthing with my laptop.
<phunyguy> indeed*
<roasted> I managed to get into the recovery shell of another kernel and removed everything in xorg.conf
<roasted> now I'm booted up but without brightness controls again
<roasted> why is apple gear such a bummer
<phunyguy> mine works great with buntu
<roasted> is it JUST ubuntu?
<phunyguy> not yet
<phunyguy> lol
<roasted> any apple device I've dual booted has been extremely problematic
<roasted> any apple device I've put only linux on has been as problem-free as a regular system
<phunyguy> oh right
<sary> roasted: could it be your Graphics card drive!
<phunyguy> yeah this wont be dual boot
<roasted> sary: sure, but it's nvidia - nvidia has been good
<roasted> in my experience
<sary> roasted: see if there is driver updates for your chipset , from additional drivers.
<roasted> sary: I did, I had them installed.
<sary> i hope this upgrade to gnome 3.8 solve these last carshes i had, because there is a driver-updates for my nvidia card , which i think these wholes crashes is related to.
<roasted> what whole crashes?
<sary> roasted: good to know then.
<sary> I have 6 bug reborted in 5 days!
<roasted> I've reported 3 in 2 days
<roasted> :(
<phunyguy> I've reported 3 in a year and they aren't fixed.
<phunyguy> good luck
<sary> there you go ..
<roasted> one that I reported the other day was fixed within 2 days
<roasted> take that phunyguy
<phunyguy> pfft
<phunyguy> your bugs are easy
<phunyguy> I find the good ones
<sary> tahah :)
<sary> I subscribed few developers on some of the reports :D
<sary> there is a Mactel project, but it looks dead!
<phunyguy> someone please highlight me
<roasted> phunyguy: nevar
<phunyguy> danke
<phunyguy> no tray icon for quassel in all but kubuntu
<phunyguy> :-/
<phunyguy> (and gnome3)
<roasted> tray icon in the notification menu?
<phunyguy> yeah. and xfce doesnt have a notification menu
<phunyguy> none there either
<sary> roasted: see #3 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1020373
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1020373 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Brightness control not working on Ubuntu 12.04(mac)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sary> roasted: another interesting one .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/206921
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 206921 in HAL "MacBook brightness adjustment does not work in Hardy" [Medium,Fix released]
<sary> roasted: see if you can change the brightness in the NVIDIA X Server Settings.
<sary> roasted: have you tried a similar method as answer (5) here http://askubuntu.com/questions/76081/brightness-not-working-after-installing-nvidia-driver
<roasted> I just went back to the nouveau driver and brightness controls are working.
<sary> good thinkin on you part.
<roasted> well
<roasted> not sure about that
<roasted> I forgot why I went to the nvidia driver until I was back on nouveau
<roasted> it seems as if with relative ease I can trigger GS to crash
<roasted> but I wasn't able to get GS to crash on nvidia
<roasted> but I have 0 brightness control on nvidia. gah.
<roasted> Does the Gnome3 PPA work fo rMint?
<roasted> I'm tempted to fire up a Mint/Gnome3 box for some comparisons.
<camelinahat> Morning folks.
<camelinahat> jbicha: Any more word from ubuntu-releases on the beta 2 download links? Is it potentially due to the oversized warning?
<camelinahat> Hmm no not the overside as UbuntuKylin also has oversized warnings but their download links are appearing
<jbicha> camelinahat: use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<camelinahat> jbicha: Yeah that's what I had figured, just wanted to make sure. Is that beta 2, or just a Canidate for beta 2?
<jbicha> camelinahat: it's still a candidate, we need those testcases completed before official release of the beta
<camelinahat> Ah gotcha. How many completed do you need? Or just one of each test case?
<jbicha> I think it's a minimum of 1 completion per test case
<camelinahat> Perfect. And finally just to confirm using a virtual machine to run the tests on is acceptable yes?
<jbicha> camelinahat: yes, the tests are mostly just testing installability
<camelinahat> Hrm... jbicha One interesting note is that I have that image currently installed (the Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 daily build from April 2nd). So I'm going through the 'Install (erase entire disk)' test case right now. And it says "Erase Ubuntu Raring Ringtail and reinstall" rather than specifically saying Ubuntu Gnome. That a bug to file with the installer package?
<jbicha> camelinahat: I think there are some wording issues with the installer (for instance it says Ubuntu-GNOME instead of Ubuntu GNOME in several places)
<jbicha> but we're past UI Freeze so as long as it's not a very big problem I'd rather wait until next cycle
<jbicha> if you do it now, it would need a UIFE (and still is too late for this Beta) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#UserInterfaceFreeze_Exceptions
<camelinahat> No wasn't anything major I saw, and in this case is may be more unique were Ubuntu GNOME was already installed and I'm erasing and reinstalling.
<jbicha> camelinahat: are you testing 32bit or 64?
<camelinahat> 64-bit at the moment.. well it's pretty much completed but I have to upload a hardware profile
<jbicha> camelinahat: could you log in to the qa tracker and mark the testcases you're working on as "In progress"?
<camelinahat> Done
<jbicha> I don't think the hardware profile is mandatory
<roasted> hello friends
<camelinahat> jbicha: Oh I see. I know the U+1 wiki for iso testing QA says they want it to report a pass or a fail. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1/iso-testing-qa#Step_2:_Hardware_Profile) so I was just going by that
<roasted> Anybody having their entire GUI crash by opening Nautilus with no other windows open on 13.04 with Gnome3?
<jbicha> ok, i386 testcases are almost done, we have a few more amd64 ones though
<camelinahat> jbicha: I just completed the entire disk with lvm and encryption (much slower than a standard install haha)
<camelinahat> About to do the 'live session' test since the bug listed has been fixed (the links are now displayed)
<jbicha> live session failed here on i386 the second time I booted the image :(
<roasted> currently purging Gnome3 PPA so to see if my problems are 13.04/beta related or PPA related.
<roasted> well Nautilus is not crashing my system each time I open it on 3.6.3.1. Def Gnome3 PPA related.
<roasted> and I have a battery indicator! :) :) :) :) :)
<camelinahat> I'm going to have to delay the Live Session one for the time being, so I deleted my 'in progress' for now. (Work)
<jbicha> camelinahat: thanks for the help
<camelinahat> jbicha: I'm glad to help out as best I can :)
<darkxst> roasted, do you have nautilus doing desktop icons?
<roasted> darkxst, no
<darkxst> roasted, does apport catch the crash? can you get a backtrace?
<roasted> it does the same thing regardless
<roasted> I filed a bug on it
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1164086
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1164086 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell non-recoverable crash when opening Nautilus more than once." [Undecided,New]
<roasted> I think the fact it crashes twice in one  minute is why it won't recover
<darkxst> roasted, need a backtrace to see what is going on, if it triggers an apport(ubuntu-bug) dialog, then click "examine locally"
<darkxst> and there will be an option to generate a symbolic stacktrace of the crash
<roasted> can I get that to you later ?  I'm on my phone now but I'd love to help
<darkxst> roasted, sure
<roasted> hi, sorry about that
<roasted> I actually disabled apport because it comes up every 2 freakin minutes :P
<roasted> but when I filed the bug I filed it against ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<roasted> let me reenable it and crash it
<roasted> actually on this laptop apport is 1, so it should be enabled
<roasted> darkxst: just had it crash - no apport message.
<roasted> darkxst: are you on 13.04 with Gnome3 PPA enabled and on 3.8.0.1? I've found this SUPER easy to replicate.
<darkxst> yeh, I just reproduced it
<roasted> at least it's not me being crazy
<roasted> feel free to bump a comment on that bug report that you saw it too :P
<roasted> I'm surprised I'm not hearing more people complaining about it. Nautilus is what I spend a truckload of time in, so it's often the FIRST thing I open - which is exactly when this bug lands.
<darkxst> roasted, see I am safe then, terminal is the first thing I usually open ;)
<roasted> terminal is often the 2nd thing I open :P
<roasted> I do a truckload of SSH work, but I'm currently testing some sync clients for owncloud and whatnot, so I open nautilus to make sure things come across as I expect.
<phillw> hey, my memory isn't that bad after all :)
<phillw> I have moved my mirror of U-G entry from 'daily' to beta-1 so that the zsync programme uses it. Once the beta-2 is mirrored up, I will delete that entry.
<phillw> it's just an internal alteration to the mirror that speeds up syncing the beta-2 and saves on bandwidth from the canonical server.
<jbicha> phillw: oh I meant ubuntu-gnome@lists.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> as it has a lot more readers than even here
<phillw> jbicha: It's only an administrative task on my mirror. I down loaded the 'daily' so that zsync would not have to install from scratch. There was never a beta-1, just that I took a snap-shot of your 'nearly' beta-1 for the sole purpose of the update script having a reference point to zsync against.
<phillw> That daily is now well out of date and has served its purpose to allow the guy who looks after the script that does all the zsyncs to http://phillw.net/isos/ to ensure it runs correctly. There are two new flavours to mirror this cycle and he wants to ensure the script works for them both :)
<phillw> jbicha: have I explained that correctly, or would you like me try and start from the beginning. I fully understand that you do not know the actual script and will be happy to give you more details (you can even view the script, which I can just about follow!).
<jbicha> phillw: I think I understand, I just thought you might like to advertise your mirror more widely so I suggested our mailing list
<phillw> jbicha: I only mirror, it's up to the teams to decide if they wish to take advantage of it.
<phillw> jbicha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Mirror_Sites
<phillw> you may well find that lafibre will also agree to mirror, they do have several *buntu's on there.
<phillw> jbicha: you really have no idea how simple ubutnu-gnome is to look after :P
<jbicha> phillw: hmm?
<jbicha> do you want the job? ;)
<phillw> lmfao... have a look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds ... You take on TL for  QA / Testing for lubuntu, and I'll do u-gnome :)
<jbicha> phillw: lol, there's a reason we only have 2 images :)
<phillw> and there is a reason we have so many. We do not like to leave wounded computer in the battle field... Every one gets home.... It may seem either emotional, or silly: But, lubuntu will support the oldest systems for as long as we can. A side affect of that is that it runs like sh1t on newer computers :)
<phillw> *as in really FAST, no poorly*
<phillw> btw, how has the launch of ubuntu-gnome gone with the ubuntu community? I try to stay out of 'politics', but there must still be a rump who do not like Unity.
<jbicha> we have a fair amount of fans but I expect that number will go up a good amount once 13.04 is final
<bp0> hello I'm using 13.04 with the gnome3 ppa that is supposed to include gnome 3.8. I was reading this article listing the "top 10" new features in gnome 3.8 and it includes a weather app. What is the package name for the weather app?
<jbicha> I'm really looking forward to 13.10 which should include the new classic mode for GNOME Shell
<bp0> the article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/10-best-features-in-gnome-3-8
<darkxst> bp0, I don't think the weather app has been packaged yet
<roasted> I'm looking forward to 13.10 too
<bp0> oh and speaking of classic mode, how does someone enable it?
<roasted> was kind of bummed 3.8 wasn't fully included in 13.04 :(
<jbicha> enabling the High Contrast theme in GNOME works much much better than it does in Unity so I imagine the new GNOME Classic will be a good choice for my older relatives
<bp0> darkxst, ok
<jbicha> gnome-weather is packaged in Debian svn, we could probably build it for the GNOME3 PPA
<bp0> The clocks app is nice. i found it as gnome-clocks. But I miss the great sunshine map from gnome2 clock :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-05
<bp0> jbicha, well that would be great.
<bp0> something interesting about gnome-clocks is that the link exists in the clock popup even if the package is not installed. It just does nothing.
<phillw> jbicha: just keep quiet about lxle ;) , it's none-unity, but they have done a fantastic job. It's nice to be able to tell people to go out and try our flavours and see which is best for you. And all for zero cost.... (P.S., no you cannot kidnap my comms guy, but he is very good at getting these pesky 'social media' sites on Fb, G+ etc set up)
<darkxst> jbicha, bp0 I will take a look at it
<roasted> bp0: I noticed the same thing. I thought gnome-clocks was just a broken package because gnome-clocks was listed there.
<roasted> but I had to install it in order for the gnome clocks link within the clock menu to open
<jbicha> phillw: cool, camelinahat (~butler-matthew) is our social person
<darkxst> it probably needs to be added as a dependency, but until recently it didnt exist!
<jbicha> bp0: I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697301
<ubot5> Gnome bug 697301 in calendar "'Open Clocks' shows even when gnome-clocks isn't installed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<phillw> jbicha: get https://launchpad.net/~butler-matthew to send me an email to phillw@ubuntu.com - He has no listed email address.
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome-weather seems to be using adwaita dark theme, looks a bit odd!
<bp0> I'd like Terminal to use dark, but I don't think that can be set by users
<roasted> darkxst: are you a dev?
<jbicha> darkxst: like GNOME Web's private mode :| https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696078
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696078 in General "We need specific incognito/private mode styling" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> darkxst: it looks like the Debian package is missing several gir depends
<bp0> I agree with that bug I guess, I think dark content might use the dark theme and light the normal theme maybe
<bp0> so if you like grey on black in terminal, then you should be able to use dark theme :)
<jbicha> darkxst: I pushed the dependencies fix to Debian svn
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<darkxst> I will upload to staging?
<jbicha> darkxst: the regular gnome3 ppa is fine too
<jbicha> darkxst: the mozjs17 stack in staging has been working fine for me today
<darkxst> jbicha, sure, I have been running it for months now, without a single issue!
<darkxst> it should be safe to move into gnome3 whenever
<jbicha> yes go ahead
<darkxst> jbicha, straight copy or should I change the package versioning to be more inline with current packages?
<jbicha> darkxst: I think a copy is fine
<darkxst> jbicha, I don't get your commits via 'svn' for some reason
<darkxst> 'svn update' even
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't know, it was rev. 37496 and 37497; I can push to the ppa if the svn isn't working for you
<darkxst> jbicha, yes I can see them on web interface, but svn client doesnt see them. go ahead and push them
<bp0> gbtc9436
<bp0> jesus
<darkxst> bp0, is that your root password ;)
<bp0> it was
<darkxst> IRC is probably not the best place to enter passwords ;)
<bp0> screen turned off and didnt lock for some reason
<bp0> so I just typed it thinking the screen would be locked
<bp0> silly gnome, oh well
<bp0> oh, not root I guess, just user
<bp0> didnt see that word
<bp0> how's the gnome-weather thing coming?
<darkxst> i386 is built, amd64 is waiting in the build queue
<bp0> righteous
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+build/4468726
<bp0> whoa, what is this start in 8 hours bit?
<darkxst> guess its a little busy right now
<darkxst> is unity really this broken? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1161353
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1161353 not found
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1161353
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1161353 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-session crashed with signal 5 in g_settings_get_value()" [High,New]
<darkxst> jbicha, what do you think of landing logind in the ppa?
<darkxst> jbicha_, ^
<jbicha_> darkxst: I'd be more comfortable with backporting from 13.10 (but that won't happen until what, May or June?)
<darkxst> jbicha_, yes I think the plan is to switch over shortly after S opens
<darkxst> essentially needs dbus, polkit, g-s-d, g-c-c, gdm, gnome-session and accountservices rebuilt
<phillw> oops
<jbicha_> that's just my opinion, if you think the benefit outweighs the risks and don't mind all the work, I'm not stopping you from uploading to the staging ppa
<darkxst> well the big thing is the power management stuff
<darkxst> that was removed
<darkxst> for ck
<jbicha_> right
<darkxst> majority of those packages are already in staging, so not much extra work really
<darkxst> well the first 2 are in pitti's ppa
<phillw> jbicha_: A nice staging area is good, lubuntu has two, the 'official' one and the 'unofficial' one. Needless to say, the latter one gives a better idea of where our devs are thinking :)
<darkxst> phillw, I think you missed the important part of the conversation ;)
<darkxst> i.e. landing logind support into staging
<phillw> darkxst: soz, I'm still too many hours into beta 2 release and should really be in bed!
<snkmad> hi all, i followed the instruction from site webup8-http://goo.gl/MBsnR, and installed gnome 3.8 on ubuntu 13.04
<snkmad> but i can't log in with gnome classic
<snkmad> ok i had to do a apt-get dist-upgrade, now i can login
<snkmad> but i can't see the wallpaper, it's all white, i only see it when i restart
<snkmad> well this is by far worse than the old gnome session fallback
<roasted> hello friends!
<roasted> Is there a way to submit a bug specifically against the Gnome3 PPA?
<roasted> I found a Gnome bug that was semi recent and bumped a comment up saying that I'm on Gnome 3.8.0.1 via Gnome3 PPA and I'm still missing my battery icon. Their response was: Gnome3 PPA means https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3, right? It
<roasted> still has gnome-settings-daemon at 3.6.4, which would explain why it doesn't
<roasted> work for you. Mixing different versions of low-level core components like this
<roasted> is not something we support upstream - please contact the maintainers of that
<roasted> PPA instead.
<roasted> (whoops - sorry about the multi line thing)
<roasted> I checked synaptic and sure enough I'm on 3.6.4 with that daemon. I guess that's all it is?
<ricotz> roasted, take a look at ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<roasted> It was advised of me to avoid staging, actually.
<roasted> is staging pretty stable? (is that a dumb question?)
<ricotz> afair jbicha isnt comfortable with moving it the main ppa yet
<ricotz> roasted, if you insist on a "more" working power management you can test it
<roasted> Hm, I see.
<roasted> ricotz: have you heard about the Shell crash with Nautilus opening? I think that may be Gnome as a whole and not just the Gnome3 PPAs though.
<ricotz> roasted, no, and never experienced it
<roasted> ricotz: are you on 3.8.0.1?
<ricotz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome
<ricotz> roasted, yes
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1164086
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1164086 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome Shell non-recoverable crash when opening Nautilus more than once." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roasted> all you have to do is close all windows and open Nautilus.
<roasted> sometimes the crash isn't triggered until the 2nd time you open nautilus.
<roasted> I submitted that bug the other day. It looks like it got fed over to Gnome as it was linked to the Gnome bug tracker then.
<ricotz> i see, seems to be an upstream bug which is filed
<ricotz> so nothing more you can do, or get a stacktrace which seems to be difficult as mentioned there
<roasted> I've been able to duplicate it on every machine I've installed 13.04/3.8
<roasted> Right - I was just asking if you were familiar with it. :)
<ricotz> not so far ;)
<roasted> It made me feel better to see other users chiming in saying "me too"
<roasted> plus the fact it was bumped to critical status this morning.
<roasted> I think I'll put staging back in though, as not having a battery indicator is kind of a big deal for my uses.
<roasted> oh, silly me. I'll have to do it in terminal since software center started crashing upon startup yesterday. :(
<roasted> hello battery indicator <3
<jbicha> roasted: do you know more about why the power menu is missing for some people?
<roasted> jbicha: I bumped up a bug on the gnome tracker earlier, and a dev told me it was due to the gnome-settings-daemon being 3.6.4 in the Gnome3 PPA.
<roasted> jbicha: he said it was due to the PPA and not necessarily "Gnome" as a whole.
<roasted> I bumped to staging and my gnome-settings-daemon is 3.7.91... power indicator is back.
<jbicha> ok cool, what's the bug number?
<roasted> hang on I'll dig it up
<roasted> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=691322
<ubot5> Gnome bug 691322 in general "Battery Status Icon Missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<roasted> could Gnome3 PPA see a bump in the daemon ver? :P
<roasted> jbicha: also, for "some people"? Do some people have the battery indicator working on Gnome 3 PPA? I've installed 13.04 and Gnome 3 PPA on about 5 laptops now and each one didn't have a battery indicator.
<jbicha> roasted: no, g-s-d and g-c-c 3.8 break too much stuff; we need Canonical to do their integration stuff first (or make a separate ubuntu-control-center if they give up)
<roasted> jbicha: any idea when Canonical will be completing their integration?
<roasted> I hate to be on staging on my work laptop, but something small like a battery indicator is kind of needed.
<jbicha> the assumption is that Ubuntu 13.10 will ship GNOME 3.8; that doesn't necessarily mean they will use g-c-c 3.8 but they'll at least take a look in the next month or two as 13.04 is finished
<roasted> are you basically insinuating that 13.10 will be the winning ticket for a full Gnome 3.8 instance, or that 13.04 has hope pending Canonical gets their act together upon release?
<jbicha> I'm not sure I understand your question but 13.04 will ship gnome 3.6; we want to fix the bug in the gnome3 ppa, I assume by patching gnome-shell;
<jbicha> and we don't have a final decision on what gnome version Ubuntu will ship in 13.10 but the assumption is that it will be 3.8
<roasted> I just thought you were insinuating that Gnome 3.8 via PPA on 13.04 will be difficult or even somewhat impossible to fully deliver
<jbicha> we will not include gnome-control-center 3.8 in the regular gnome3 ppa until it is ready...which likely won't happen this month
<roasted> I see.
<roasted> Well thanks for your insight. It helps to see some inner workings of the thought process.
<jbicha> I don't believe that it is reasonably possible to ship a different major version of gnome-control-center than gnome-settings-daemon
<roasted> I might keep my eye out for other distros in the event someone else picks up a full blown 3.8 instance which is reallyw hat I'm after. :P
<roasted> jbicha: dumb question, but, I suppose my experience with gnome 3.8 wouldn't be any different on Ubuntu + Gnome3 PPA versus Ubuntu GNOME + Gnome3 PPA, would it?
<jbicha> roasted: uh didn't we already discuss that a few days ago?
<jbicha> if you have ubuntu-gnome-desktop installed the experience is virtually the same (but having regular Ubuntu installed adds some extra packages)
<roasted> Just thought I'd check before I tinker with anything else. :P
<pazuzustatue> Hi, was wondering if I could get any help with multi-monitor support in Ubuntu? :)
<camelinahat> Has anyone installed Google Chrome yet in 13.04? I'm trying but keep getting a missing dependency that it can't resolve.
<jbicha> roasted: thanks for pointing out the bug, I've uploaded a fix but it may take an hour for it to build and be published
<jbicha> camelinahat: I added that as a known issue to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<camelinahat> jbicha, Thanks I've been trying to find anything on it and oddly didn't find it in forums etc. Also Empathy no longer handles irc accounts?
<camelinahat> btw jbicha is the beta2 download finalized (came across it on the cd-image site earlier today)
<jbicha> camelinahat: yes
<camelinahat> Yay!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first release, 12.10, is out! Download from http://is.gd/A56KP8 | Ubuntu 13.04 Final Beta at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gnome
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first release, 12.10, is out! Download from http://is.gd/A56KP8 | 13.04 Final Beta at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gnome
<camelinahat> Is there a reason that jockey-gtk isn't shipped with Ubuntu Gnome?
<vmanapat> jbicha: when people do iso testing, do they generally do it in virtualbox or on actual hardware?
<camelinahat> vmanapat, often in a virtualbox, particularly for daily images etc.
<jbicha> camelinahat: jockey-gtk is obsolete, that's provided by "Software & Updates" now
<zzillezz> hello, is it ok to install the latest daily image of ubuntu-gnome ?
<zzillezz> or are there showstopper bugs ?
<phillw> zzillezz: the beta2's are just out, I suggest you follow the links in the topic and grab one while they're still warm :)
<zzillezz> lol, how stupid of me ...
<zzillezz> i just got the kubuntu beta from that page ..
<phillw> zzillezz: to save you hunting around whilst trying them out, I hold a mirror of all but 'main' ubuntu at http://phillw.net/isos/
<phillw> I had actually just popped on here to say that my mirror is now fully updated :)
<zzillezz> thanks phillw :-)
<zzillezz> you have bandwith to spare it seems :)
<phillw> zzillezz: yeah, I have 10 Tb / month
<phillw> on  a 100 Mb/s backbone, that's virtually impossible to go over :)
<zzillezz> i'm stuck on shared hosting :(
<zzillezz> alright, rebooting and installing ubuntu-gnome from usb
<roasted> jbicha, I apologize, I just rejoined. which bug were you fixing in an hour?
<jbicha> roasted: the power menu with the GNOME3 PPA but without the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<roasted> oh dude, nice. I didn't think that was fixable without Canonical getting on the ball.
<roasted> that's great!
<jbicha> we just needed to patch GNOME Shell and pointing to the bug helped me see what to patch
<roasted> that's awesome. I'm glad to gear it.
<roasted> hear it, rather.
<roasted> jbicha, some users told me with Nautilus 3.8 they don't have that ui crash I brought up earlier. do you know offhand which version is in the gnome 3 ppa?
<roasted> I'm on my tablet so I can't see what I had installed
<jbicha> roasted: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.series_filter=raring
<atrus> hrm. so, google's dependancy on libudev0... doesn't that mean they can't have a single .deb that works for oneric and precise?
<zzillezz> hello again, is there any way i can make the top panel font smaller ?
<zzillezz> gnome tweak tool only changes the other fonts
<zzillezz> since i'm on a 1366x768 resolution, i'd like the top panel a bit smaller
<roasted> hmm, just got bumped to 3.8. wonder if that'll do the trick.
<atrus> zzillezz: you could ask #gnome-shell on gimpnet about that, but it's likely not something you can change without a gnome-shell theme.
<jbicha> by the way, the libwebp copy in the gnome3 ppa is because it's a huge pain to try to rebuild webkit as I believe most of the ppa builders time out before completing the build
<atrus> s/gimpnet/irc.gnome.org/
<zzillezz> thanks atrus
<darkxst> roasted, 3.8 was basically just translation updates, and crash still happens even with git master
<roasted> darkxst: yeah - I just hopped on my laptop... I'm on 3.8... still tanking. :P
<roasted> 3.8 Nautilus that is.
<roasted> jbicha: nice! battery icon is indeed back on Gnome3 without Staging. Love it.
<roasted> jbicha: out of curiosity, was that a tricky thing to do without the updated gnome-settings-daemon?
<jbicha> roasted: it wasn't too tricky, basically we need to revert this commit for the GNOME3 PPA: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=34a0c0
<jbicha> and then upload a slightly newer version of gnome-shell without that revert patch for the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<jbicha> so it adds a little more work for us but it's not too bad
<roasted> I see. So I take it when Canonical gets more of their ducks in line it'll circumvent this issue all together, no? (or am I misunderstanding?)
<phillw> jbicha: hiyas, you were offline earlier, just to let you know that my mirror has been updated and I will be removing the 'fake' beta 1 from it now we have a 'real' beta 2 :)
<phillw> unit assures me that the update script was perfectly behaved for all the 'previous' flavours and the two new ones (gnome being one of them).
<jbicha> phillw: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIT ? ;)
<phillw> jbicha: nah, this guy.. https://launchpad.net/~unit193
<jbicha> ehh, same thing :)
<phillw> he's a good guy and is the author of the script that zsyncs my server up.
<roasted> is classic mode not hitting the gnome3 ppa?
<jbicha> roasted: install gnome-shell-extensions
<roasted> oh wow
<roasted> this classic mode is actually super nice.
<roasted> my parents have been bugging to upgrade their desktop. I may put Ubuntu + Gnome3 PPA on it to give them Unity, Gnome Shell, or Gnome Classic.
<roasted> very, very nice.
<jbicha> roasted: I don't know if they're old enough to need accessibility, but GNOME supports that a lot better than Unity
<roasted> The only reasoning behind keeping Unity around is it's what they currently use. But I did get the "hey what's that?" question when they saw my laptop last.
<roasted> Maybe Ubu-Gnome and 3.8 is the ticket since that sparked interest from my laptop.
<jbicha> I'm hoping https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=693510 will get some love too
<ubot5> Gnome bug 693510 in extensions "Classic theme doesn't have enough contrast" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<roasted> I hear ya. Good deal.
<roasted> jbicha: are you an actual Gnome dev?
<roasted> Or do you just stick to UbuGNOME related jobs?
<jbicha> roasted: yes, I've submitted some patches to a variety of GNOME pieces
<jbicha> ricotz and darkxst do more with gnome-shell than I do
<roasted> good deal.
<roasted> well, glad we got some talented people on the project.
<roasted> In such a short time so many bugs have been addressed that I ran into. It's sweet seeing fixes happen so quickly.
<roasted> anyway I have to get going. My expecting-wife wants some chicken from a very specific place so, off I go. :P
<roasted> thanks for your quick insight jbicha. Take care!
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-06
<phunyguy> hello, I know epiphany isn't included by default, but I really like it so I installed it.  Is there currently ANY way to get flash working within it?
<phunyguy> or do I have to download manually and use nspluginwrapper?
<darkxst> phunyguy, I heard flash was working now with 3.8 version, but I havent tried to use it
<phunyguy> darkxst: in epiphany?
<phunyguy> darkxst: not that I can see.
<darkxst> yes
<phunyguy> I am on 3.8 also.
<jbicha> phunyguy: install epiphany-browser-webkit2 for the new WebKit2 version that supports flash
<phunyguy> OH.
<phunyguy> I did see that in there...
<phunyguy> .thanks
<phunyguy> YAY!   Thank you!
 * phunyguy offers a free beer
<darkxst> jbicha, we could have stuck with epiphany after all ;)
<phunyguy> sounds like a good idea to me.  ;)
<phunyguy> I love epiphany
<phunyguy> well I love things that integrate anyway
<phunyguy> I wish there was a tad more integration with other things, but I'm sure that will come in time.
<jbicha> darkxst: we wouldn't have been able to do the new webkit for raring
<darkxst> yeh true
<phunyguy> maybe You guys can answer this for me....
<jbicha> with the new shorter release cycle, the lack of support for epiphany isn't as glaring but then there's the question of how long can we support the LTS releases
<phunyguy> so you know how in Unity, if things are maximized, it hides the border and titlebar... is there a setting to globally make that happen in gnome?
<jbicha> with firefox we don't have to worry about updates or having an old version
<darkxst> jbicha, the whole release cycle thing is moot, if we can't even get a simple g-s update into Quantal!
<phunyguy> nevermind.  found it!  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-remove-maximized-windows.html
<darkxst> lol, F19 is great, X segfaults about 2secs after logging in ;)
<phunyguy> http://i.imgur.com/0Tjjnsb.png
<phunyguy> there is hidden borders
<jbicha> oh we ship gwibber by default, hmm
<jbicha> I think we're going to have to nuke that
<phunyguy> what's wrong with gwibber?
<jbicha> phunyguy: it doesn't exist any more :( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/3.7.0bzr13.04.05-0ubuntu1
<phunyguy> "transitional package depending on the renamed friends-app package" ?
<phunyguy> what does that mean?
<jbicha> it means that Ubuntu considers friends-app to be the replacement for gwibber
<jbicha> gwibber is no longer maintained
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh nuke it, people should really be using empathy anyway ;)
<phunyguy> awww... evolution exchange plugins are broken with gnome3 ppa and gnome-3 staging
<phunyguy> gnome3-staging*
<phunyguy> darkxst: empathy and gwibber are two very different things...
<jbicha> darkxst: well gwibber & empathy are two different apps but friends just doesn't fit with a gnome desktop
<phunyguy> one is for IM, the other is for social networking
<darkxst> oh right
<jbicha> phunyguy: evolution-exchange has been broken for a while or did you mean something else?
<phunyguy> exchange-ews and exchange-mapi wont install
<phunyguy> broken dependencies
<phunyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681714/
<phunyguy> no biggie.  gmail works, and I dont really use this laptop for work although it would be useful to access work email from it.  not a dealbreaker.
<darkxst> phunyguy, those packages are from evo 3.6
<phunyguy> yeah That's what I guessed
<darkxst> they would need to be updated to 3.8 versions if they are going to work
<phunyguy> hopefully that happens, just no big deal right now
<phunyguy> Other than that, I am really enjoying this distro.
<phunyguy> need to find some working themes, I like the switch to turn Adwaita dark, but it only works for gtk3 apps :(
<jbicha> phunyguy: that toggle breaks USC's theming
<phunyguy> meh.
<phunyguy> ooh yeah jbicha, you mean the crash?
<phunyguy> dangit.
<phunyguy> it looks so pretty :(
<jbicha> USC doesn't crash here; it's just that the theme is broken with that option
<phunyguy> oh may have been a fluke
<phunyguy> nope, keels over.
<phunyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5681750/
<phunyguy> Oh man, google calendar, mail drive, contacts plugins are sweet
<darkxst> or if you don't like giving all your data to google, ownCloud integration achieves mostly the same things ;)
<phunyguy> yeah that is in the plans for the future.
<phunyguy> haven't set it up yet
<phunyguy> does owncloud integrate with an iphone and android device?
<darkxst> there are apps for iOS and android
<darkxst> but obviously you won't get integration into core iOS apps
<phunyguy> ahh yeah
<phunyguy> that would keep me on google for the time being
<phunyguy> tbh I really only use it for email currently
<phunyguy> test
<darkxst> oh no, I have no sound ;(
<darkxst> no sound on two different computers... even worse!
<Blinkiz> Hi. I just installed 13.04 and I can not get the gnome shell to appear. In the syslog I have message from gnome-session about app gnome-shell.desktop respawning too quickly.. whale is dead...
<Blinkiz> How can I troubleshoot this? I have a Intel platform with 4000 graphics card
<darkxst> Blinkiz, does gdm work?
<Blinkiz> darkxst, I guess, it starts. I have auto login active
<Blinkiz> just updated the kernel to 3.8.6. Lets see if that solves it
<Blinkiz> nupp
<darkxst> paste up X logs
<Blinkiz> darkxst, you have a smart way to paste up from console?
<darkxst> Blinkiz, paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log into pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Blinkiz> darkxst, found pastebininit
<Blinkiz> please wait, doing a restart to get a clean Xorg file for you
<darkxst> old one is fine
<darkxst> just so long as it has the errors in it
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Here you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682187/
<darkxst> nothing bad in there
<darkxst> try ~/.cache/gdm/session.log
<Blinkiz> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682189/
<darkxst> Blinkiz, ok, that is bad, but not helpful
<darkxst> next stop would be /var/log/gdm
<darkxst> probably :0-greeter.log
<darkxst> and/or :0-slave.log
<Blinkiz> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682194 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682195
<darkxst> Blinkiz, does it work without autologin?
<Blinkiz> let me try, please wait
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Changed in /etc/gdm/custom.conf the line AutomaticLoginEnable to false. If that is enough, I do not see the login screen on startup
<darkxst> Blinkiz, that is not really used
<Blinkiz> darkxst, okay, then I do not know where to disable autologin
<Blinkiz> I can search some more, please wait
<darkxst> Blinkiz, how did you turn it on?
<Blinkiz> darkxst, install program, gnome ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 live-cd. There is an option there
<darkxst> probably you can turn it off with gsettings
<darkxst> but I dont know what key
<Blinkiz> darkxst, ok, I search for it, please wait
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Could not find it. I just reinstall, I have a fast computer, it will just take a sec..
<darkxst> ok
<Blinkiz> darkxst, okay, finished the reinstall. I can not see gdm
<Blinkiz> I mean, login prompt
<darkxst> Blinkiz, paste up the new :0-slave.log
<Blinkiz> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682232/
<darkxst> same stuff, gdm-launch-environment][1583]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_variant_compare: assertion `!g_variant_is_container (a)' failed that is bad
<darkxst> could be a openGL issue, perhaps try install lightdm
<Blinkiz> darkxst, sure, please wait
<darkxst> normally intel graphics are free from GL issues, but this isnt the first time I have heard of issues
<Blinkiz> darkxst, lightdm is shown. Seems okay.
<Blinkiz> darkxst, After login to Gnome it fails again, I only see background wallpaper
<darkxst> probably running with software rendering though
<darkxst> try blacklist the intel kernel module
<Blinkiz> darkxst, sure, what is the module name, "intel"?
<darkxst> on my (older) laptop its 'i915'
<darkxst> I swear there is a bug report for this issue somewhere, but can't find it right now
<Blinkiz> darkxst, blacklist i915 did nothing
<darkxst> find the right module with 'lsmod' then
<darkxst> or look at the syslog
<Blinkiz> Did the back
<Blinkiz> darkxst, seems like i915 is loaded
<Blinkiz> darkxst, did the blacklisting in the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. "blacklist i915". Is this correct?
<darkxst> how can it be loaded if you blacklisted it!
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> well blacklist.conf?
<Blinkiz> darkxst, sure, please wait
<Blinkiz> darkxst, i915 is not in used anymore (lsmod). But it still does not work
<darkxst> ok, strange
<darkxst> this a laptop or desktop?
<Blinkiz> desktop
<darkxst> more strange!
<Blinkiz> darkxst, you want some new logs?
<darkxst> can you boot a normal Ubuntu image
<darkxst> and then run 'glxinfo | grep -i opengl'
<Blinkiz> darkxst, yes, no problem. By mistake I installed ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 before I did the gnome ubuntu install
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Gnome ubuntu 13.04 live cd works without problem. Can I run it from there?
<darkxst> hmm, no, needs to be from a semi-broken state
<Blinkiz> darkxst, please explain more what you mean with "can you boot a normal image". I do not understand
<darkxst> Blinkiz, install normal Ubuntu
<Blinkiz> darkxst, sure, tasksel?
<Blinkiz> darkxst, did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<darkxst> hmm, maybe best to just do the normal install
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Is that what you mean I should be doing?
<darkxst> Blinkiz, install vanilla ubuntu, login into unity and run the command I gave you before
<darkxst> glxinfo ...
<Blinkiz> darkxst, ubuntu (unity) is starting without problem. i915 still blacklisted
<Blinkiz> darkxst, This is with i915 still backlisted. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682268/
<Blinkiz> I do a reboot and remove i915 blacklisting
<Blinkiz> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682275/ is with i915 enabled
<darkxst> hmm that looks right
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Still want me to reinstall with vanilla ubuntu image and not just "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" as I did on this gnome ubuntu image?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> I am kinda out of ideas, but you could try install gnome3 ppa
<darkxst> see if that helps
<Blinkiz> darkxst, sure, please wait
<Blinkiz> darkxst, In lightdm, when trying to login to gnome 3.8, it hangs lightdm. Gnome 3.6 I chould see the wallpaper at least
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Lets test with gdm, switching..
<darkxst> won't help gdm uses gnome-shell to render login screen
<Blinkiz> darkxst, yep, no luck there, gdm is not visible
<Blinkiz> darkxst, I guess I have to install KDE then ;)
<darkxst> essentially the issue is that openGL is slightly broken
<darkxst> I don't know why though
<darkxst> also normally blacklisting the i915 will fix that, since it make gnome-shell fallback to software rendering
<darkxst> do file a bug with all your logs before you install KDE!
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Maybe I should try different kernels?
<darkxst> Blinkiz, you could try the new mesa
<Blinkiz> darkxst, sure, please wait
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-staging
<Blinkiz> darkxst, okay, so not https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa ?
<darkxst> well that will pull in a lot of other stuff
<darkxst> but sure you could try that also
<darkxst> the one I gave, should be copied into raring on Monday
<Blinkiz> darkxst, No luck with x-swat.
<Blinkiz> Trying the other
<darkxst> if its not a mesa bug, I suppose its a kernel bug
<darkxst> or a bug in gnome-shell caused by a bug in the kernel, or something fun like that
<Blinkiz> darkxst, xorg-edgers did not work. Trying different kernels..
<darkxst> and my desktop mobo doesnt support IGP so I can't actually try and reproduce the issue ;(
<darkxst> try a 3.9rc perhaps
<darkxst> I have to go now
<Blinkiz> darkxst, v3.9-rc4-raring does not work.
<Blinkiz> darkxst, v3.8.6-raring does not work.
<Blinkiz> darkxst, v3.7.10-raring does not work.
<Blinkiz> darkxst, v3.6.11-raring does not work.
<Blinkiz> I also need to leave, thanks for the great help
<Hoffa_> does anyone know mdadm
<roasted> I use mdadm in a mirror on my. desktop and server
<roasted> I'm working with an awful  mobile connection though so I may  not be able to offer too much more insight
<bennypr0fane> hey, I am thinking about replacing regular Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop with 13.04 Gnome. 12.04 has not been performing well on the laptop from the start, and switching frim Unity to Gnome it stayed about the same. How are youre experiences with 13.04 Gnome, performance-wise? Would you say that newer Gnomes have gotten any easier on the hardware, or maybe just smoother? I'm really into the Gnome look and feel, and what you can do with it in the recent
<bennypr0fane> builds - hoping for the customizations (shell extensions, themes) to become more integrated and well-supported OOTB as development proceeds. So, I'd really love for my laptop with its not-so-powerful hardware to like Gnome...
<roasted> the only system where Ubuntu GNOME is a bummer is with my netbook, which is a single core Intel atom processor with a very slow drive
<roasted> my other systems are i3, i3, i5 mobile, core 2 duo, so I'm running ancient gear but it runs great on them
<roasted> I'm not*
<roasted> Intel graphic chipsets for the most part
<bennypr0fane> well, there is, "kinda ok, but still", and there's "a bummer". People have different expectations. You now when in Ubuntu a window goes grey when it freezes? That's what I'm talking about on my laptop - maybe acceptable for some (bcs it's never for longer than a few seconds), not for me
<bennypr0fane> roasted to elaborate, this is my laptop: Acer Travelmate 8172Z Intel Pentium (dual core) U5400 @1,2GHz
<bennypr0fane> it has an onboard Intel HD GPU
<bennypr0fane> Is there a difference, in the amount of work to be done, and in technical difficulty, between: 1) upgrading from a x.04 to a x.10 release, and 2) upgrading from an x.10 release to an (x+1).04 release?
<semente_> hi guys! tried install latest ubuntu gnome beta 13.04 but gnome doesnt starts... to login screen doesnt shows up, just a background
<semente_> s/to login/the login
<jbicha> semente_: are you using the gnome3 ppa?
<semente_> jbicha: I tried as well, but got the same problem
<semente_> I tried a amd64 iso
<jbicha> is this an upgrade or a new install?
<semente_> new install
<semente_> the latest beta iso (april 2)
<jbicha> have you tried the regular Ubuntu image? does it have the same problem?
<semente_> no, I didn't.. but I could use GNOME from the iso (before install)
<semente_> I've checked the logs but didn't find any useful information
<semente_> when I start the system, I just see the background and the mouse cursor
<semente_> I choosed to encrypt the whole system as well, but I don't think it might be a problem since it is decrypted on boot and works transparently to the rest of the system
<jbicha> what graphics driver are you using?
<semente_> jbicha: it is a intel
<guntram> Hello everybody! I've just installed the daily build of Ubuntu Gnome 13.04. Did all Updates and while apt-get installing a lot of other stuff, the system logged me off (as usual after some time). Now I'm not able to log in anymore!
<guntram> This means: Everytime I pull up the log-in window (using either the mouse or keys (ENTER)) it shows "Legitimationsfehler" (error in legitimation) as if I would have already entered some (false ;-) ) information...
<guntram> ...and closes immediately...
<guntram> I can't open another terminal, because the system is blocked by the login-window :-(.
<guntram> Any idea, how to fix this?
<darkxst> jbicha, semente_, I keep hearing about this issue with some intel cards, but don't know how to fix yet.
<darkxst> live cd works, but installed system fails
<darkxst> semente_, if you can enable gdm debugging (/etc/gdm/custom.conf) and then file a bug with /var/log/\:0*.log files
<darkxst> that might help us track down the issues
<guntram> Resolved my issue by installing gnome-ppa, which means it may resist in standard installations!
<darkxst> guntram, that should have been fixed in 3.6.3
<darkxst> which is in raring default install
<guntram> hmmm...I still had it in a fresh install of raring (newest Gnome Daily Build)!
<darkxst> guntram, ok, if you ever hit it again, grab  a copy of the ~/.cache/gdm/session.log (before restarting session)
<guntram> How could I? I had no access to my computer!
<mmoya_> is it safe to install gnome 3.8 from ppa over the final beta ?
<jbicha> mmoya_: do you know how to use ppa-purge if something doesn't work right?
<mmoya_> jbicha: je, yes, I know
<jbicha> then yes it should be safe, use 'dist-upgrade' though :)
<AbsintheSyringe> hey
<AbsintheSyringe> I'm on a 13.04 GNOME remix with gnome3-team repo for GNOME 3.8
<AbsintheSyringe> and everything is great except my nautilus is ... unusably slow
<AbsintheSyringe> any ideas? Tried by removing dropbox, didn't help then I did "rm -rf .config, .gconf, .gnome2, and .local" but nothing helped ...
<AbsintheSyringe> I had a similar problem on Debian Sid, with GNOME 3.8 from experimental ... wasn't fun but I fixed nautilus being slow by switching to different kernel (3.8 from experimental) and it just worked. On 13.04 I also tried the same trick by moving from 3.8 kernel to 3.5 but didn't help
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-07
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Hi, are you here?
<darkxst> Blinkiz, hi
<Blinkiz> darkxst, You helped me yesterday with problem that gnome/gdm did not start
<Blinkiz> darkxst, I solved the problem which is a bug
<darkxst> Blinkiz, oh cool, details?
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Under the installation, I choose that I live in Sweden and use Swedish keyboard. That writes this into /etc/default/locale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685442/
<Blinkiz> darkxst, But that will prevent datetime.js extention to start in gnome-shell
<darkxst> are the locale's written incorrect?
<Blinkiz> darkxst, I have not pinpointed the exact problem but I installed "apt-get install language-pack-sv" and then changed all "sv_SE" to "sv_SE.UTF-8" and then gnome-shell/GDM started to work
<Blinkiz> Login into unity or KDE is not effected by the default locale file
<darkxst> Blinkiz, oh right, can you file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell'
<Blinkiz> only gdm/gnome-shell that fails
<darkxst> add all those details, and then we can follow it up with upstream
<darkxst> and good detective work!
<Blinkiz> darkxst, ok, can you give me a url pointed where I should submit this bug?
<darkxst> Blinkiz, just type that command in a terminal ;)
<Blinkiz> darkxst, aha, okay :)
<darkxst>  'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell'
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Should I do this when it is not working or does it not matter?
<darkxst> Blinkiz, in this case it does not matter
<darkxst> but that does collect logs and other information off your system, so is the recommended way of filing a bug!
<Blinkiz> ok
<darkxst> Blinkiz, however if you can get a stacktrace of the datetime.JS failure that would be helpful
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Sure, I can do that. How? :)
<Blinkiz> I guess it is not simply running strace..
<darkxst> well normally they end up in the session.log
<darkxst> ~/.cache/gdm/session.log
<darkxst> but I don't recall seeing anything last time
<Blinkiz> mm
<darkxst> but perhaps try change the locale file from within g-s and then just restart it from the terminal with 'gnome-shell --replace'
<darkxst> and look for any errors there
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Many many more people will have this problem. It seems like when it is not UTF-8, GDM will fail.
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Am guessing simply "sv_SE" means ISO-8859-1
<darkxst> Blinkiz, I have had 5-6 people complain of possibly the same issue
<darkxst> I suspect the intel thing was just a co-incidence
<darkxst> file the bug and I will follow up with relevant people, not many people around now, since its the weekend
<darkxst> Blinkiz, oh and CC me on the ubuntu bug once you have filed it
<Blinkiz> darkxst, okay
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Am trying to figure out what to write. hehe :)
<darkxst> hmm, just what you told me here, is enough
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Should I change anything in the description so it will be easier to find/troubleshoot?
<Blinkiz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1165681
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1165681 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GDM/gnome-shell fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> Blinkiz, that is fine
<Blinkiz> darkxst, I change a few things to make it cleaner.. w8
<darkxst> semente_, are you using non-english locale?
<darkxst> if so, see the above bug report
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Is it possible to create subjects in bug reports so it becomes easier to read? Some kind of bbcode or something?
<Blinkiz> darkxst, Am after bold text
<darkxst> no don't think so
<Blinkiz> ok
<Blinkiz> darkxst, I found this, same as my bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/907103
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907103 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell unicode problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> yes might be, will have a look later, dinner time now
<semente_> darkxst: hi
<semente_> darkxst: I don't remember what I was using... I usually use LANG as english and the remaining locales as pt_BR. I'm on debian now, going to install again ubuntu beta
<semente_> so I enable gdm debug
<bd__> Hi. jbicha should the people who will use unity in 13.04 activate the gnome 3 ppa? Thanks
<jbicha> bd__: maybe? we try not to break things for Unity users but sometimes there are regressions like bug 1159430
<ubot5> bug 1159430 in Ubuntu GNOME "Nautilus 3.7.92 breaks desktop background on Unity" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159430
<bd__> jbicha: So the nautilus 3.8.0 currently in the PPA breaks unity's background too?
<bd__> and what are the most signifficant differences from nautilus 3.6 to nautilus 3.8?
<jbicha> bd__: yes, https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/tree/NEWS?h=gnome-3-8
<AbsintheSyringe> does anyone else have problem with nautilus consuming 100% CPU when opened?
<AbsintheSyringe> this problem makes my nautilus unusable
<bd__> thanks jbicha . Do you know why is not ubuntu integrating gnome 3.8 components like nautilus by default?
<jbicha> bd__: GNOME development is moving very quickly and there just isn't enough time for the Ubuntu & Canonical developers to integrate the latest GNOME without a high risk of regressions so Ubuntu 13.04 was built on GNOME 3.6
<bd__> jbicha: I see. It is better to go with the stable then. My nautilus 3.8 has just crashed some moments ago with an Ubuntu internal error. Still I suppose you will be able to iron out many bugs by release :)
<jadams> hello
<jjmarin_> jadams: I think is better to ask the question and wait to see if anyone can answer :)
<jadams> jjmarin_: so I kind of waffled - I can get by with eclipse crashing because of libsoup right now, and I've already put in my $0.02 on launchpad bug tracker in the gnome3 ppa
<jadams> so I figured I might just not waste anyone's time :)
<e1337recon> Has anyone tried the 13.04 beta 2 build yet?
<wolfgang> hi, anyone here know how nautilus' scripts submenu will show up on one 12.04 box and not show up on another 12.04 box? yes, same environment, scripts in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/, 755, doing its thing, too, on one box
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-31
<smonsarr> darkxst, I an talking about the list of install options during the initial install process, it would be great if ubuntu-gnome-desktop was present in that list.
<smonsarr> a bug has now been filed : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1299953
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1299953 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "Please add 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop' to tasksel" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> smonsarr, I linked an older bug to your? email
<darkxst> anyway adding ubuntu-gnome-desktop to tasksel is straight forward
<darkxst> just need to make sure its doing the right thin
<darkxst> g
<darkxst> altough Lance's logs don't look too bad
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you add Ubuntu GNOME to tasksel?
<darkxst> ^ per above bug
<darkxst> Noskcaj, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/tasksel/trusty/revision/73
<darkxst> we just want -desktop task I think
<Noskcaj> i can try
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just copy what lubuntu did ;)
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> Do i only need a -desktop task or do i need -live too
<darkxst> I suspose if all the other flavours have them, we should have -live
<darkxst> also btw our seeds are at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-seeds
<Noskcaj> merge is up
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, lgtm go ahead and propose merge, link to bug
<Noskcaj> is there a bug?
<darkxst> oh you missed it
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1299953
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1299953 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "Please add 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop' to tasksel" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> done
<saber_> hello
<saber_> any ubuntu gnome dev here
<saber_> hello
<cnanakos> Hi all, I've managed to install Ubuntu Gnome to a MacBook Pro Retina but after rebooting it seems it can't see the disk as bootable.
<cnanakos> Has anyone similar experience?
<ahoneybun> cnanakos, does grub show up?
<cnanakos> ahoneybun: no unfortunately
<mgedmin> is it possible to get debug symbols for ppa packages?
<zodman> hi there
<ahoneybun> darkxst, what ppa do I need to get 3.12?
<ahoneybun> or ppas
<zodman> dudes i using saucy how i can test the new gnome ?
<Noskcaj> zodman, Update to trusty or add the gnome ppa
<Noskcaj> zodman, ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3  will get you 3.10 on saucy, but we haven't finished packaging 3.12
<SonikkuAmerica> Quick correction: 14.04 is using 3.10
<ahoneybun> so what will get me gnome 3.12 on trust?
<ahoneybun> *y
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, The above ppa, but it's not fully 3.12 yet
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj, but that has like nothign 3.12 stagging on does
<ahoneybun> staging has 3.12
<ahoneybun> right now
<Noskcaj> yep
<ahoneybun> so add gnome3 for the rest of 3.10 and then staging for 3.12
<majod> hi. i have minor problem with 14.04b2, the keyboard layout constantly switches randomly,is there a place where i can report it?
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: I would file a bug against ibus in Launchpad.
<majod> im running it in vmware...is it still relevant?
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: Absolutely!
<SonikkuAmerica> Installs in VMware, VirtualBox and QEMU are all valid
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is there a link to the current ubuntu gnome artwork?
<majod> SonikkuAmerica: thanks, posted
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: Can you link me to it?
<majod> SonikkuAmerica: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1300435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300435 in Ubuntu GNOME "Keyboard layout switches randomly" [Undecided,New]
<SonikkuAmerica> thx
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: As an additional step I would file a bug at IBus' bug tracker on Google Code and link it to the bug you created.
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: Also, you were supposed to file against IBus, not Ubuntu GNOME. This is not an Ubuntu GNOME specific bug; Xubuntu reports this too.
<majod> hmm but i dont have this problem in other distros...even 14.04 based
<darkxst> Noskcaj, actual branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html
<majod> SonikkuAmerica: can i change it somehow?
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: I'll take your word for it. But still, go to Google Code and file the same bug, possibly with dmesg output for IBus: [ dmesg | grep -i ibus ]
<majod> ok thanks
<majod> yes im running multiple virtual machines and it happens only in this one
<majod> but maybe it will fix on its own...
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: When you finish, send me the bug report link again and I'll link it to the bug you filed in Launchpad.
<majod> SonikkuAmerica: this? http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/list
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: I checked that list. Does Issue #830 look like your situation?
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: ( http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=830 )
<majod> SonikkuAmerica: hmm i dont think so
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: Then file a new "Defect" issue for your situation. Worst-case it will be marked a dupe, but at least it will be on there.
<majod> I cant find this bug reported so I better report it...maybe somethings wrong here, maybe not. but it wont do any harm
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<majod> btw. dmesg | grep -i ibus is without output
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: OK... if it's not reproducible as you say it might be harder to fix.
<majod> im still trying to report ibus bug but cant figure out how to get ibus version
<majod> i guess ibus 1.5.5-1ubuntu3
<SonikkuAmerica> majod: Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Which is technically 1.5.5-1
<majod> i have no idea whats Input method name and version
<Noskcaj> darkxst, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-gnome-14.04/+merge/213553
<Noskcaj> I'll change it to needs review when the UIFe is filed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, merge should go against the packaging branch (as in control.in)
<Noskcaj> oh
<Noskcaj> it automatically changes back to lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<majod> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1699
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-01
<ahoneybun> any idea when gnome-videos 3.11.9* will be out?
<darkxst> ahoneybun_, when someone packages it!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-02
<ahoneybun_> darkxst, how come the other members do not hang around in here?
<darkxst> ahoneybun_, some don't like IRC
<darkxst> some are probably sleeping!
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does someone know what is the best way to get the GNOME/Openbox session to work? After installing Openbox, and the Openbox configuration files from /etc/xdg/openbox, the said session does not provide a panel. I am not sure why?
<majod> hi
<majod> the random keyboard switching bug is still present, so it didnt solve on its own. however i found another bug which i can reproduce every single time but id like to ask if someone else can reproduce it to...i cant change wallpaper from firefox
<mgedmin> maybe firefox writes to the old gconf key instead of using gsettings?
<majod> firefox saves the image as Firefox_wallpaper.png to home folder...even when i open the file and set it as background, it doesnt change
<majod> only after logout and login
<mgedmin> hm, some kind of caching?
<mgedmin> gnome-shell doesn't get a notification about the desktop change because what firefox does is (1) overwrite the existing image file, and (2) set the gconf/gsettings key to the same value it was set to previously
<majod> ive no idea. maybe. the background does its fade animation from current background to blue color and back to current wallpaper, not to the new one
<mgedmin> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710756
<ubot5> Gnome bug 710756 in background "Changes to current background wallpaper source image not detected consistently" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mgedmin> looks like the fix is a work in progress
<mgedmin> probably stalled since there were no updates since Dec 2013
<mgedmin> you may try talking to people on irc.gnome.org, in the #gnome-shell channel
<mgedmin> that's where the developers are
<majod> im reading about the bug its something different
<majod> that guy wants gnome to automatically detect changes in the file
<majod> but i manually set the file as desktop background and it doesnt work
<mgedmin> I thought you used firefox?
<majod> yes
<Greylocks> majod: <ALT-F2-r> might set it. Have you tried that?
<majod> but like i said, even opening the file and setting it as a wallpaper doesnt work
<mgedmin> because you're changing the picture-uri key to the same value it was already set to, which looks like a no-op and so dconfd doesn't send any notifications (AFAIU)
<majod> i get the "the image Firefox..." has been set as backround"...but it didnt
<mgedmin> try setting it to a different image and then selecting the one firefox uses
<mgedmin> but if this bug was fixed, you wouldn't need any workarounds
<majod> Greylocks: yes it works that way
<majod> logging out and back in also solves it
<majod> renaming the file also solves it
<majod> so youre right
<majod> restarting gnome messed my terminal, brb
<mgedmin> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=725652 is also interesting, might be a dupe, or might be something else
<ubot5> Gnome bug 725652 in background "Set as wallpaper breaks sometimes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mgedmin> terminal messup?  I've seen some of those after an alt-f2 r, nasty
<majod> ok so thanks guys for your help...i will try to report to gnome
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I see a few more people now maybe could I ask my question again?
<melodie> does someone know what is the best way to get the GNOME/Openbox session to work? After installing Openbox, and the Openbox configuration files from /etc/xdg/openbox, the said session does not provide a panel. I am not sure why?
<darkxst> melodie, if it is using gnome-panel, then you probably want to set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<melodie> darkxst even if it does not use Unity?
<darkxst> yes
<melodie> is that to be added to the environment file in the .config/openbox directory?
<darkxst> any GNOME2 based session should use that
<darkxst> its set by gnome-session/Xsession configuration
<melodie> then how do I have to set it up?
<melodie> what puzzles me also is that the autostart file from openbox says things about "if this and that /usr/lib/openbox/gnome-something-daemon" (I don't have the distro right under my sight now, excuse me being approximate) but there is not such file at that place
<melodie> gnome-settings-daemon !
<darkxst> edit X-LightDM-DesktopName in /usr/share/xsessions/.deskop
<darkxst> openbox.desktop
<darkxst> and DesktopName in /usr/share/gnome-sessions
<melodie> darkxst thanks, I'll look tomorrow. I keep all my logs from IRC so it won't be long to find your information (here it's paste midnight now :) )
<melodie> one more question and that's it, how can I know if originally it was a Unity turned into a Ubuntu Gnome, or if it is an original Ubuntu Gnome? (the edition is 13.04, and yes, I know it's not supported anymore, just for now it will stay there because it needs to have all the user date copied elsewhere)
<darkxst> melodie, I don;t think you can
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
<darkxst> ahoneybun, ni
<darkxst> hi
<ahoneybun> I got polari to compile
<ahoneybun> and install
 * ahoneybun knows it is not a big deal but is happy he could do it
<darkxst> ahoneybun, with debian packaing? can add it to the ppa if so
<ahoneybun> I got it from source gnome site in tar.gz
<ahoneybun> got my way into #ubuntu
<ahoneybun_> nice now I'm in here with polari
<ahoneybun_> darkxst: should I upload it to that ppa then?
<darkxst> it will need debian packaging first
<ahoneybun_> oh
 * ahoneybun_ looks on ubuntu wiki
<darkxst> ahoneybun_, probably easiest to start with 'debian/' folder from another gjs app like gnome-weather
<darkxst> and then go through all files and rename things
<ahoneybun_> sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-weather?
<darkxst> apt-get source gnome-weather
<ahoneybun_> I'm still surprised it built lol
<ahoneybun_> just throw debian/ into the polari directory?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> then s/gnome-weather/polari/
<darkxst> check dependencies in debian/control against configure.ac
<ahoneybun_> s/... ?
<darkxst> replace all occurrences of gnome-weather with polari
<ahoneybun_> as in? sorry just a bit slow understanding this
<ahoneybun_> in configure.ac I don't deps in there like in control
<ahoneybun_> oh replace gnome-weather in control with polari?
<darkxst> you only edit the files in debian/ folder
<darkxst> the PKG_CHECK_MODULES in configure.ac, defines the build-deps that need to go in debian/control
<darkxst> but using ubuntu package names not the packageconfig names
<ahoneybun_> but replace all gnome-wether with polari?
<ahoneybun_> I know their is a command to give you the ubuntu package names
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-03
<ahoneybun_> how do I find the ubuntu package names>
<darkxst> use apt-file
<darkxst> apt-file find gobject-introspection-1.0.pc
<ahoneybun> I did not get anything darkxst
<darkxst> you may need to `apt-file update`
<darkxst> first
<ahoneybun> I did not see anything past replace with ubuntu packages not pkgconfig names
<darkxst> <darkxst> use apt-file
<darkxst> * ahoneybun (~aaron@adsl-65-8-205-172.mia.bellsouth.net) has joined #ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> <darkxst> apt-file find gobject-introspection-1.0.pc
<ahoneybun> command not found
<darkxst> install it then!
<ahoneybun> running update
<ahoneybun> ok done
<ahoneybun> oh I see what does .pc mean
<darkxst> that is the data file for pkgconfig
<ahoneybun> think I will upload the text to pastie and show you?
<ahoneybun> think I should>
<ahoneybun> http://pastie.org/8990078
<ahoneybun> that is the control
<darkxst> completely remove the vcs lines
<darkxst> make sure to update the versions as listed in configure.ac
<darkxst> i.e. libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.11.5)
<ahoneybun> ok done
<darkxst> you will need to add run-time depends (gir1.2-*) for a few things
<darkxst> run `grep -h imports.gi * | sort -u` in src/
<darkxst> anything listed there that is not a build-dep will need the gir1.2- package
<ahoneybun> http://pastie.org/8990088
<darkxst> so 'imports.gi.Soup' will need gir1.2-soup-2.4
<ahoneybun> so gir1.2* on anything import?
<ahoneybun> this is depend? not a build depend?
<ahoneybun> goes under depend then?
<darkxst> yeh, down the bottom with the other gir1.2's
<ahoneybun> gir1.2-pango ?
<darkxst> gir1.2-pango-1.0
<ahoneybun> gir1.2-gtk-3.0  ?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> what about gobject
<darkxst> also add the two telepathy
<ahoneybun> k
<darkxst> I think gobject  would get pulled in my gir1.2-glib
<ahoneybun> gdk as well?
<ahoneybun> only gdk and gio are left
<ahoneybun> if glib pulls gobject
<darkxst> gio will come from glib also
<darkxst> gdk will come from gtk
<ahoneybun> so we are good there
<darkxst> delete all the old changelog, you just want one entry "Initial Packaging"
<darkxst> use dch --create
<ahoneybun> installing devscripts
<darkxst> also debian/copyright will need to be updated
<darkxst> there is quite a bit of stuff in there that does not apply to polari
<ahoneybun> yea I have had some exp with copyright
<ahoneybun> did the changelog
<darkxst> once that is done, create source package with 'debuild -S'
<darkxst> then test build with pbuilder
<ahoneybun> trying to find the info about the copyright
<darkxst> all js source will be GPLv2
<darkxst> and just grep code for copyright holders
<darkxst> lib/* seems to be LGPLv2
 * ahoneybun forgot a lot of info
<ahoneybun> damn can't remember where in the code is that
<darkxst> licensecheck will tell you license on files (but won't work with .js files)
<ahoneybun> licensecheck random files
<ahoneybun> ?
<darkxst> copyright will be listed in the header for each file, `grep -R Copyright src/*`
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> it did read on js file
<ahoneybun> one
<ahoneybun> so what do I need to remove
<ahoneybun> http://pastie.org/8990131
<darkxst> remove the MIT, BSD and CC-BY Files
<darkxst> remove Files: libgd/*
<ahoneybun> http://pastie.org/8990136
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need License text for LGPLv2
<darkxst> lib/*  Copyright (C) 2013 Red Hat, Inc.
<ahoneybun> http://pastie.org/8990150
<darkxst> and add a 'Files: *'
 * ahoneybun is really trying to use Web the browser but it has some problems with login to sites
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> wheer
<ahoneybun> *where
<ahoneybun> to the lib*?
<darkxst> before lib
<ahoneybun> ok
<darkxst> Files: *
<darkxst> Copyright: 2013 Red Hat, Inc.
<darkxst> License: GPL-2+
<ahoneybun> can I remove this 'Files: ltmain.sh' ?
<ahoneybun> oh does that cover all those js files in src?
<darkxst> tes remove the ltmain one
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> does 'Files: *' cover all those js files in src?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> anything else?
<darkxst> that is probably all
<ahoneybun> so debuild?
<darkxst> debuild -S
<darkxst> then build source package with pbuilder
<darkxst> debuild -S -us -uc (if you don't have gpg keys setup)
<ahoneybun> does it matter what directory I am in?
<ahoneybun> on
<darkxst> run from polari/
<ahoneybun> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S failed
<darkxst> logs? it will tell you why, also its best not to use that since you can't properly check build-deps with dpkg-buildpackage
<ahoneybun> use what
<ahoneybun> thats what it did when I ran debuild -S
<darkxst> ah ok then
<ahoneybun> http://pastie.org/8990169
<ahoneybun> oh
<darkxst> dpkg-source: error: syntax error in polari-3.12.0/debian/control at line 32: continued value line not in field
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source: warning: can't parse dependency libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.39.0)
<darkxst> also package version (in changelog) should probably be: 3.12.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1
<ahoneybun>        libtelepathy-glib-dev
<ahoneybun>               gjs
<darkxst> you are missing a comma!
<ahoneybun> 2
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source: error: source package name 'Polari' is illegal: character 'P' not allowed ?
<ahoneybun> fixed
<darkxst> should  be lowercase
<ahoneybun> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream
<darkxst> possibly you need to create a .orig.tar.xz link
<ahoneybun> echo '3.0 (native)' > debian/source/format
<ahoneybun> fixed that
<darkxst> no don't do that
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> welll
<darkxst> that is not correct in this case
<ahoneybun> I made a polari_3.12.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1.tar.gz
<darkxst> you create a link polari_3.12.0.orig.tar.xz
<darkxst> to the upstream tarball
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> ok I have a package named polari_3.12.0-0ubuntu1~trusty1.tar.gz
<ahoneybun> and source.build, .dsc and source.changes files
<darkxst> ok so build it with pbuilder
<ahoneybun> just pbuilder?
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<darkxst> but basically, 1. sudo pbuilder create
<darkxst> then you can run `pbuilder build polari*.dsc`
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> I'm running the 1st one now
<ahoneybun> how do I install depends
<ahoneybun> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<ahoneybun> how do I install the depends
<ahoneybun> darkxst, it is not installing the depends
<darkxst> send me a zip of your debian/ folder
<darkxst> ahoneybun, oh and you probably need to tell pbuilder about gnome3-staging ppa
<ahoneybun> o
<ahoneybun> h
<ahoneybun> yea must be looking in official repos
<ahoneybun> how do I tell it>
<darkxst> there is a config file at ~/pbuilderrc
<darkxst> OTHERMIRROR="deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu trusty main"
<darkxst> and then: sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<ahoneybun> can't find that file
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> still failed
<ahoneybun> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1773AF13B1510FD?
<ahoneybun> maybe this?
<ahoneybun> darkxst, still failing
<darkxst> add `ALLOWUNTRUSTED=yes` to the config file also
<ahoneybun> still gives me the gpg error
<darkxst> did you run: sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<darkxst> again?
<darkxst> you must run that anytime you change pbuilder config file
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> http://pastie.org/8990292
<darkxst> maybe try  sudo pbuilder update --override-config --allow-untrusted
<darkxst> or you can try pass in your users keyring with --keyring ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<ahoneybun> is this important W: /home/aaron/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<ahoneybun> I: Upgrading for distribution saucy
<darkxst> you are running trusty right?
<ahoneybun> yea
<darkxst> missing pbuilderrc doesnt matter if you are using /etc/pbuilderrc
<darkxst> you probably need to force dist to trusty
<darkxst> and run pbuilder create again with '--distribution trusty'
<ahoneybun> damn still
<ahoneybun> different message but still same end error
<ahoneybun> wait do I need to install these packages myself or will pbuilder pull them
<darkxst> pbuilder pulls them in
<darkxst> other (easier) option is just upload to your launchpad ppa
<darkxst> make sure to set gnome3-staging of a dependency on the ppa however
<ahoneybun> upload
<darkxst> dput ppa:<launchpad_id> polari_*.changes
<darkxst> but first edit ppa dependencies via the web
<ahoneybun> got to setup a opengpg first
<darkxst> ahoneybun, and/or just send me the debian/ folder
<ahoneybun> darkxst, will do in the morning
<darkxst> ok
<ahoneybun> darkxst, https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B6zAAODZFwQ2bjU4UzA2bmMtcDg
<darkxst> that doesnt work... permision denied
<ahoneybun> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6zAAODZFwQ2bjU4UzA2bmMtcDg&usp=sharing
<ahoneybun> bbl
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need to watch of tabs vs spacing, indentation is a bit mixed up in control
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need to watch of tabs vs spacing, indentation is a bit mixed up in control
<darkxst> also you will beed to use a real email address in the changelog
<darkxst> ricotz, debian didnt bump mutter packaging ;(
<darkxst> should we unbump it?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, they bumped it but since the skipped 3.10 they are one behind
<ricotz> darkxst, and no we *can't* unbump it
<ricotz> i guess we could convince debian to bump it again to get in sync with us
<darkxst> ricotz, ah I see
<darkxst> bigon, ^
<ricotz> i pinged ah
<darkxst> ricotz, now that we have a packageset that actually has some packages in it (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/trusty/ubuntugnome) you should apply for upload rights ;)
<darkxst> still needs some tweaking though
<ricotz> darkxst, pushed the package-name fix to debian
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks
<chiefw0tj> Greetings all!
<SixedUp> 3
<odla> hi, i am looking to install ubuntu gnome and i'm wondering if i i should install 13.10 or just install 14.04 since it's so close to release date. any suggestions?
<mgedmin> I'd go with 14.04, help the testing efforts
<odla> ok, so beta2 would be the one to go with then?
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> (you could also try a daily build, if you want to help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Testing more than you want to have a working ubuntu)
<mgedmin> (I haven't tried either, unfortunately)
<odla> ok will i will give ubuntu 14.04 a spin and see if i can install it
<odla> i mean i will
<majod> odla: im currently on 14.04...i think its ok to use it
<odla> i suspect it is. i've been running debian testing and i imagine by now ubuntu 14.04 it probably at least as stable if notmore
<majod> i have some annoying issues but im sure they will be resolved until final release
<mgedmin> what issues are those?  /curious
<majod> mgedmin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1278467
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1278467 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_have_shell()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<majod> also font in ubuntu software center is corrupted when item is selected, not sure if the default theme is bad or what...
<mefesto> hello all. i just updated my ubuntu gnome 13.10 (x86_64) system which included what looked like every gnome package plus linux kernel update. I rebooted my system after the update and now my wacom cintiq won't calibrate correctly. when using the stylus the point hugs the right side of the screen no matter where I place the stylus. it seems to move along the y-axis correctly but the x-axis seems to be locked to the screens width.
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst were you able to get the debian/ for polair?
<ahoneybun> *polari
<odla> is it a bug that i can't minimize my windows with super + H in 14.04?
<ahoneybun> odla, you have to change the shortcut to that
<ahoneybun> it is like cntrl+shift something
<ahoneybun> by default
<odla> it that a gnome thing or a change? i thought it was super + h?
<ahoneybun> not sure I know it was not super+h by default in 14.04
<odla> ctrl+alt+0 doesn't work to hide the window here
<odla> but changing it to super + h does
<odla> is zeitgeist suppose to allow searching in the gnome overview? it works on debian and fedora but it doesn't seem to work here.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-04
<darkxst> ahoneybun, uploaded polari with a few minor fixes
<ahoneybun> darkxst, awesome sauce
<ahoneybun> in the staging?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> thanks!
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+related-packages
<darkxst> ahoneybun, also see http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/trusty311.html, plenty of other packages there that need updates ;)
<ahoneybun> I'll be back monday from my trip so if your up for teaching me and helping me then I'm up for it
<ahoneybun> :)
<darkxst> ok, thanks !
<ahoneybun> just thankful I could do something helpful
<ahoneybun> how hard would gnome-contacts be?
<ahoneybun> 3.10.1 is in the staging
<ahoneybun> so we need 3.12
<ahoneybun> darkxst, do I remove the 3.10.1 one so I can compile the 3.12.0 ?
<darkxst> no you don't remove it
<darkxst> apt-get source gnome-contacts
<darkxst> cd gnome-contacts-3.10.1
<darkxst> uscan
<ahoneybun> to copy debian/?
<darkxst> uupdate -v 3.12.0 ../gnome-contacts-3.12.0.tar.xz
<darkxst> and that will create the new source folder gnome-contacts-3.12.0
<ahoneybun> for some reason it downloaded 3.8
<darkxst> ahoneybun, deb-src lines are commented out for ppa
<darkxst> you need to uncomment that first
<ahoneybun> oh yea
<darkxst> in the new source folder debian/, check and update deps in control.in
<ahoneybun> ok just let me grab 3.10 source
<darkxst> then try test build it with pbuilder
<ahoneybun> pbuilder is not kind to me lol
<ahoneybun> I guess this can be removed/marked as finished then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1219546
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1219546 in Ubuntu GNOME "Staging PPA Package Request: Polari IRC" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<darkxst> there is also sbuild, but it lacks good docs
<ahoneybun> where is that debian/ I need to edit
<ahoneybun> is it in the 3.10.1 one?
<darkxst> after you run uupdate as above, you will have a new folder gnome-contacts-3.12.0
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> how do I tell if the deps are the same what was that command to find the ubuntu package name?
<darkxst> apt-file
<darkxst> however the packages should mostly be the same, just versions will need updating
<ahoneybun> so how do I found out if there is a new version?
<ahoneybun> so how do I found out if there is a new version? darkxst
<darkxst> ahoneybun, compare the versions in configure.ac and make sure they match the version  in debian/control.in
<darkxst> although in this case there doesn't appear to be any changes, but as an example configure.ac has:
<darkxst> gtk+-3.0 >= 3.9.11
<darkxst> so control.in needs to have:
<darkxst> libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.9.11)
<ahoneybun> there is a command something with policy that lists the version number
<darkxst> apt-cache policy
<ahoneybun> so apt-file libnotify to find the package name then apt-cache policy to find the version number?
<ahoneybun> so apt-file libnotify to find the package name then apt-cache policy to find the version number? darkxst
<darkxst> ahoneybun, yes, however the however the version of the system package only matters if its too old, in which case the package needs to be updated
<darkxst> the versions that go into control.in, come directly from configure.ac
<darkxst> ahoneybun, here is a working pbuilderrc http://pastebin.com/2kKjRrcb
<darkxst> (use that and then `pbuilder create` and things should work
<ahoneybun> still here darkxst?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> ok cool going to copy that file
<ahoneybun> how do I get the .dsc file I need to build with for pbuilder?
<darkxst> debuild -S
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/4XrftDSh
<ahoneybun> seems I'm missing gnome-pkg-tools
<ahoneybun> right?
<darkxst> will be more than that
<ahoneybun> well got to start somewhere
<darkxst> try 'packaging-dev'
<ahoneybun> ok
 * ahoneybun thinks that kinda workd
<ahoneybun> gpg error
<darkxst> ahoneybun, from debuild?
<ahoneybun> yes
<darkxst> debuild -S -us -uc
<darkxst> or you should just install a gpg key ;)
<ahoneybun> gnome-contacts changes: changed-by-address-malformed Aaron Honeycutt <aaron@mac-the-knife>
<ahoneybun> gnome-contacts source: ancient-standards-version 3.9.3 (current is 3.9.5)
<darkxst> you must use valid email addresses in the changelog!
<darkxst> you can just ignore the standards warning for now
<darkxst> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<ahoneybun> that is a email
<ahoneybun> never changed the changelog
<darkxst> also probably you should use the email address that matches your gpg key
<darkxst> did you set DEBEMAIL?
<ahoneybun> no...
<ahoneybun> I just setup a gpg key,,, I think
<darkxst> Add DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME to ~/.bashrc:
<ahoneybun> DEBEMAIL?
<darkxst> you already have a gpg key! keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x2A660EFF3A5D07615BF3D01F8C54B842CA8D2BE4&op=index
<ahoneybun> ???
<darkxst> see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html#configure-your-shell
<darkxst> as long as they match your key, then signing should work
<ahoneybun> can;t remember the pass for this new key I made
<darkxst> oops!
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> pbuilder-satisfydepends failed
<ahoneybun> does not install the packages it needs darkxst
<darkxst> log
<darkxst> ?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.com/XnEL3gaL
<darkxst> ahoneybun, that looks like its still a saucy chroot
<ahoneybun> what the fudge
<darkxst> wipe out /var/cache/pbuilder
<darkxst> make sure you /etc/pbuilderrc is correct
<darkxst> then create a new one
<ahoneybun> I copied the one you sent me
<darkxst> ok, so just do 1+3 then
<ahoneybun> what is the command to rm a directory>
<darkxst> rm -rf
<ahoneybun> pbuilder create --distribution-trusty ?
<darkxst> with that config, just `pbuilder create` should work fine
<ahoneybun> making it still
<ahoneybun> working
<ahoneybun> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/n2vDqQtC
<darkxst> ahoneybun, it will probably fail though!
<darkxst> ahoneybun, probably needs valac-0.24
<ahoneybun> how to install that in the pbuilder
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you do it from debian/control.in
<darkxst> ^that is what tells pbuilder what to install!
<ahoneybun> dont yell ll
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> darkxst, so change valac-0.22 to .24?
<darkxst> yeh
<ahoneybun> have to redo debuild right?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> think that was it
<ahoneybun> no errors
<ahoneybun> so dput it into my ppa?
<darkxst> yes'
<darkxst> ricotz, you seeing screen lock key combo wierdness? I have to <super>+L+L to lock now
<darkxst> all other <super> combos seem fine though
<darkxst> ahoneybun, and send me a debdiff to review
<ahoneybun> have to fix some gpg error
<ahoneybun> how do I do that darkxst
<ahoneybun> also how do I add a ppa dependency
<darkxst> ahoneybun, `debdiff old.dsc new.dsc | filterdiff -i "*/debian/*" > a_file.debdiff`
<ahoneybun> like what do I put there
<darkxst> via the web interface there is add ppa dep
<darkxst> gnome3-staging ppa
<ahoneybun> just that ?
<darkxst> gnome3-team/gnome3-staging then click search
<darkxst> it should find it
<ahoneybun> I need to fix that gpg error to upload
<ahoneybun> added that
<darkxst> yes, uploads must be signed
<ahoneybun> well I am getting a public key not found for that debdiff
<ahoneybun> fixed the UNRELEASED in the changelog and package name
<darkxst> ahoneybun, did you upload it to the ubuntu keyserver?
<ahoneybun> think so
<darkxst> also we tag the ppa package version  with ~trustyN at the end
<ahoneybun> I did taht
<ahoneybun> seems I have 5 keys
<darkxst> you lauchpad page only shows your old key
<ahoneybun> nothing exporte
<ahoneybun> d
<ahoneybun> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/UcfPCq7M
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> I changed that
<darkxst> ahoneybun, changelog should mention all changes you made!
<ahoneybun> I changed it and then redid debuild -S
<darkxst> ahoneybun, you need something like -> "* debian/control.in: Bump build-dep on valac-0.24"
<ahoneybun> but I made some changes
<darkxst> then redo the debdiff after the changes!
<ahoneybun> damn it I did
<darkxst> or you debdiff'ed the wrong dsc file!
<ahoneybun> oh wait
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, works as expected here <super>+L
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess i sync vala-0.24 from debian which would make it the default too then
<ricotz> meaning depending on e,g, "valac (>= 0.23.2)" would suffice
<darkxst> ricotz:ah right, ahoneybun ^
<ricotz> ahoneybun, is vala 0.22 really not enough?
<ricotz> since configure claims AM_PROG_VALAC([0.21.1.8-8f10])
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/n2vDqQtC
<ahoneybun> stupid stupid gpg
<ricotz> ahoneybun, could you paste the output of "valac --version" ran in your console?
<darkxst> ricotz, vala 0.22 can't see any of the new api
<ahoneybun> wait need to get this gpg set up
<ricotz> ah nevermind this is a pbuilder build
<ricotz> darkxst, configure suggests gtk+-3.0 >= 3.9.11 which vala-0.22 should provide just fine
<darkxst> ricotz, I suspect they just didn't update that
<ricotz> could be outdated and missed to be updated upstream
<ricotz> yeah
<ahoneybun> how can I read a gpg message without a email client set up for it
<darkxst> ahoneybun, install openpgp into thunderbird!
<darkxst> ricotz, it really needs gtk 3.11.4
<darkxst> ricotz, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=727584
<ubot5> Gnome bug 727584 in general "build: bump gtk+ and vala required versions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu-gnome
<ahoneybun> darkxst, https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu-gnome
<ricotz> darkxst, good ;)
<ahoneybun> I did not make the changes to the control.in
<darkxst> ahoneybun, fix the changelog, and control.in as per ricotz comment above, then send me a new debdiff
<ricotz> will take a moment to finish and then can be binary copied -- https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/4064942/+listing-archive-extra
<ahoneybun> darkxst, cant find what the changelog needs
<ahoneybun> valac (>= 0.23.2) and mark that in the changelog right darkxst?
<darkxst> yes
<ricotz> darkxst, if your patch gets accepted it requires 0.24.0 ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, guess I should make 0.23.2 then
<ricotz> my mentioning of 0.23.2 was just an educated guess though
<ricotz> could be 0.23.3 as well
<ricotz> g2g
<darkxst> ricotz, bye
<darkxst> and no point guessing, we can just make the package need 0.24.0
<AnAnt> Hello, gnome-shell on trusty isn't working after some updates I've done yesterday & today
<AnAnt> I get this error:
<AnAnt> (gnome-shell:15576): Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: Exception in callback for signal: sessions-loaded: Gio.DBusError: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.login1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid
<AnAnt> can anyone help ?
<AnAnt> ah, #1302331 explains it
<Noskcaj_> bug 1302331
<ubot5> bug 1302321 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1302331 Missing /lib/systemd/systemd-logind-launch (referred to by /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.login1.service)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302321
<bigon> hey
<bigon> are you actively using nautilus-sendto in ubuntu?
<bigon> I'm thinking of uploading the new version that drops the plugins support
<bigon> in debian
<bigon> (latest empathy 3.12 has dropped its plugin)
<darkxst> bigon seeded-in-ubuntu nautilus-sendto
<darkxst> nautilus-sendto (from nautilus-sendto) is seeded in:
<darkxst>   edubuntu: dvd
<darkxst>   ubuntu-gnome: daily-live
<darkxst>   ubuntu: daily-live
<darkxst>   ubuntukylin: daily-live
<bigon> I'm not planning to drop it
<bigon> just that with 3.8.1 there is no plugins support anymore
<bigon> it just open $default_mail_client
<bigon> so my question was more, do you have some kind of custom plugins or something
<darkxst> I don't think so, but would be better to check with the desktop guys
<darkxst> bigon, I predict that will make seb grumpy
<bigon> there are quite some plugins that are in a bad state any way
<darkxst> probably, can't say I have really used it recently
<darkxst> bigon, any reason you guys didnt package gnome-online-miners?
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-miners
<bigon> not really
<bigon> I don't know about this one
<darkxst> it was previously part of gnome-documents
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-05
<darkxst> x-Na sorry, still on 3.12, but think I can reproduce your black screen bug
<darkxst> and that doesnt seem like something that would be NVIDIA specific
<tnyfgr3> does any1 know what version of gnome will ship w/ 14.04?
<donmarquis> Hi  I am trying to upgrade from saucy to trusty can someone help me
<majod> can i somehow remove "ubuntu gnome" text from login screen?
<majod> in 14.04
<vineetk> I have a question related to glib .. I have posted it on SO ..someone please help ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22881567/glib-cancel-timeout
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-06
<elroy> does anyone know how to get Redshift or F.lux to work in 13.10, and if not, what is the most recent version that either of those would work in?
<Noskcaj> elroy, redshift works
<Noskcaj> You just need to manually set your location
<elroy> redshift doesnt have a gui or an app icon like flux?
<Noskcaj> elroy, redshift-gtk is a thing
<Noskcaj> oops, gtk-redshift
<elroy> is the only way to do it by cl? like this http://www.joeipson.com/articles/flux-linux/
<elroy> or is there a simpler way?
<Noskcaj> elroy, I think you need to do the initial setup via cl because of a geolocation break
<Noskcaj> but redshift-gtk will handle it from then
<Noskcaj> Just run something like redshift -l -30.589447:151.628750
<elroy> Noskcaj, it works now but the color is really dark, and the redshift icon doesnt provide preference adjustments
<Noskcaj> elroy, I think you're stuck with changing stuff by command line. And did you use your own location instead of mine?
<elroy> I used my own location
<Noskcaj> Maybe it's a brightness issue. I'm not really sure how to fix it
<elroy> f.lux seems easier to use, maybe I will revert to an older ubuntu version to get it
<elroy> http://badlinuxadvice.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/how-to-setup-redshift-to-be-like-f-lux/
<Noskcaj> elroy, https://launchpad.net/~kilian/+archive/f.lux/+packages should work on all versions of ubuntu, if you want f.lux
<elroy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kilian/f.lux sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fluxgui
<elroy> I did this, the flux indicator applet shows up, but it doesnt work, no way to click on preferences and screen doesnt change color
<Noskcaj> oh
<majod> id like to solve my problem with unable to install .deb files with ubuntu software center :/ all files fail to install, but with dpkg -i they install successfuly
<majod> on 14.04
<irrodeus> Hello everyone
<ahoneybun> I am back darkxst and ready to package!
<ahoneybun> anyone here me?
<ahoneybun_> I'm back darkxst and ready to package!
<ahoneybun> hey yofel
<darkxst> hey ahoneybun
<darkxst> ahoneybun, send me a debdiff of gnome-contacts with fixed changelog and valac dep and I will get it uploaded for you!
<ahoneybun> ok but get me the command to use debdiff need to right it down
<darkxst> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc | filterdiff -i "*/debian/*"
<ahoneybun> current changelog http://pastebin.com/AhjUg5nV
<ahoneybun> darkxst: debdiff http://pastebin.com/CLBJacqb
<darkxst> ahoneybun, valac (>= 0.24.0)
<darkxst> and note the change in the changelog ;)
<ahoneybun> need to run debuild -S again right?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> brb while that runs
<ahoneybun> when I run that again it gets rid of the old .dsc file?
<ahoneybun> or do I delete the old one first?
<ahoneybun> guess it over rides the other one
<ahoneybun> darkxst: http://pastebin.com/4LXi7wfJ good?
<ahoneybun> btw darkxst I saw that you added me to the developers thing in launchpad
<darkxst> yes, but next time its better to redirect to a file :) you can add this at the end of the command "> file.debdiff"
<ahoneybun> > file.debdiff ?
<ahoneybun> I want to work on gnome-calculater and gnome-terminal next
<darkxst> ahoneybun, also "debian/control.in: valac build-dep updated to 0.24.0" is a better changelog entry ;)
<darkxst> ok, someone is working on gedit, and epiphany needs a webkit update
<darkxst> gotta run
<darkxst> brb
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-30
<jamie_> I have an odd question... does anyone know if a SetWindowUrgency is different from de to de
<darkxst> jamie_, what is that? and api call somehwere?
<jamie_> huh
<jamie_> darkxst: SetWindowUrgency
<darkxst> <jamie_> I have an odd question... does anyone know if a SetWindowUrgency is different from de to de
<jamie_> yes... I have ran into an odd predicament
<darkxst> which is?
<darkxst> though can't likely help with other DE's than GNOME
<jamie_> darkxst: me and someone i was working with for a test for firefox and firefox os... he is in the unity ubuntu and I have a partially modified ubuntu runing the gdm and gnome 3 de and he ran https://gist.github.com/Noitidart/4a55eb617f32fd727c4d on his and it worked properly... I ran it on mine and it does not work even when we have change it to delay and switch windows so that another...
<jamie_> ...program is in focus
<darkxst> is firefox re
<darkxst> really that convoluted? guess it doesnt have g-i
<jamie_> well it was set as a test has be run in several firefox browsers and it still didnt not work... it was ran from the scratch pad....
<darkxst> I mean the way you get the gtk functions looks like a horid hack, Ive never looked at FFos though
<darkxst> gobject-introspection was invented to avoid all that
<jamie_> it was ran from webIDE and on a device.... but it was just meant as a decent test
<darkxst> but its most probabal firefox don't support that
<jamie_> It was ran in firefox on unity and it worked
<darkxst> jamie_, unity and gnome use the same gtk
<darkxst> could possibly be some difference in the handling of hints between mutter and compiz though
<jamie_> then im not sure... we could not find a reason that it was working on one and not the other... we were using team viewer and we both saw it work on one but not the other... on unity it shakes the icon... on gnome 3 it does nothing
<darkxst> though if its in a browser wouldn't thing the WM would even matter
<jamie_> it has be ran though several builds. the nightly, developers edition, standard... but I am just trying to figure out why it would work on unity... but not on gnome
<darkxst> I can't think of any reason
<jamie_> :\
<darkxst> though still shocked by that code, FFos has no future if its that hard to introspect libraries
<jamie_> that was not designed for the firefox os... but we were messing with it in the webIDE scratch pad for the hell of it
<jamie_> its not that hard to do it... we were just really board and decided to have some fun and for some odd reason we ran into that problem...
<darkxst> take a look at the gnome-shell js code and see what you are missing ;)
<darkxst> jamie_, and I used to write in assembler, but no more!
<jamie_> darkxst: Im not sure what you mean by look at the gnome-shell js code.... for the most part gnome shell is not js as far as I knew
<darkxst> jamie_, its very much js
<darkxst> runs off spidermonkey engine
<jamie_> ahh... good point
<darkxst> the interpreter though has been customised to provide introspection and other stuff
<darkxst> so no ctype hackery
<jamie_> ahh... so ctype will not work right on gnome you are saying....
<darkxst> jamie_, no, it should work fine, but usually its not used at that level
<darkxst> pretty sure python uses them for introspection support for example
<darkxst> would normally be abstracted away from the end-user via language or toolkit or something
<jamie_> darkxst: okay... so this one will not work on gnome... dam... not to annoy or sound stupid... but so you are saying we should avoid using ctype with gnome in this sense
<darkxst> jamie_, no, but I would be surprised if there isnt a better(easier) way to do it
<darkxst> but there is no reason why anything should be any different in GNOME compared to unity in a browser
<mgedmin> doesn't gnome-shell suppress repeated attention hints or something?
<jamie_> well it is an API that affects the desk top to push a notification or an action
<mgedmin> at least that's what my experiments show: the first attention request results in a notification popping up about "App X wants your attention", then it goes to hide into the message tray
<mgedmin> and if the app requests attention gain, nothing visible happens
<darkxst> not noticed that
<mgedmin> but the message tray still has the app icon to show that it requested your attention (a while ago)
<darkxst> new notifications don't do that
<darkxst> 3.16
<mgedmin> jamie_, what version of gnome are you testing?
<darkxst> its actually annoying now, too many notifications in the backlog ;[
<jamie_> im in gnome 3 de i think
<mgedmin> behavior may differ for different values of x in 3.x ;)
<jamie_> one sec... let me check
<mgedmin> 'gnome-shell --version' is probably the most relevant version
<mgedmin> in case you have a mishmash of versions because you're on Ubuntu or something ;)
<jamie_> 3.12.2
<jamie_> i have the gdm with gnome 3 de
<darkxst> ricotz, hey you going to update gtk and g-i on -staging?
<mgedmin> anyway focusing the app clears the notification and if you switch focus away from the app again and have it request attention again, you should get a new notification
<jamie_> i didnt get any at all and it made no dang sense at all
<jamie_> im gonna try again real fast
<jamie_> no... nothing
<mgedmin> ok, you can use xwininfo to click on a window to get its ID, then have it demand attention, then check with xprop -id $that_id
<mgedmin> _NET_WM_STATE(ATOM) should change to _NET_WM_STATE_DEMANDS_ATTENTION
<mgedmin> (allowing that window to get focus makes it revert to _NET_WM_STATE_FOCUSED)
<mgedmin> this way you can at least bisect if your code is setting the wm hint correctly...
<mgedmin> (although if it works on unity, it probably is)
<jamie_> well.... ill just call it for now.... ill work on this tomorrow at a more decent hour
<jamie_> its 2:30 am here... i do not have the brain power for this
<ricotz> darkxst, haven't got to it yet, will do in a bit
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> darkxst, also glib 2.44 isnt available yet
<darkxst> btw have you seen https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=743897?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 743897 in general "totem crash at startup" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> I'm getting that in atleast totem and gnome-maps
<ricotz> darkxst, let me try this later
<darkxst> I tried with cogl/clutter 1.18 and also happend, but my current card is quite new
<darkxst> gtx750
<darkxst> maxwell
<darkxst> new to me atleast, guess they have been around atleast a year now?
<ricotz> darkxst, iirc this might be linker/dep issue, due a removed dep on pthread
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, i guess this was another problem, are you able to run "glmark2" ?
<ricotz> darkxst, pushing glib, g-i and gtk+
<Noskcaj> ricotz, Would you have time to package the 3.16 version of libgit2-glib and gitg for vivid-release? They are partially broken currently due to kde's need for a newer libgit2
<Noskcaj> I tried to package them, but there was an issue i couldn't fix
<darkxst> ricotz, Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 224: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<Noskcaj> https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages is my WIP packages
<darkxst> (glmark2)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, logs of failure?
<Noskcaj> https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+build/7100566/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.gitg_3.15.2-0ubuntu1~vivid2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> Noskcaj, a linker issue due a missing symbol
<Noskcaj> ricotz, That much i worked out, nothing further
<darkxst> its vala right?
<ricotz> so just grep through libgitg if it is there
<ricotz> libgitg/.libs/libgitg-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ggit_cred_ssh_key_from_agent_new'
<ricotz> Noskcaj, i would expect the required fix should go upstream
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, i see
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ricotz I could never reproduce that under jhbuild, probably not an upstream issue
<ricotz> darkxst, dont underestimate --as-needed ;)
<ricotz> ... just a thought, i am not able to look into this now
<darkxst> ricotz, we get the as-needed bugs in jhbuild, don't think I have ever seen one that happens in packaging and not jhbuild
 * darkxst wonders if it needs an updated vala or some such
<Noskcaj> Is it normal for the code to have the line: #line 215 "/home/garrett/hacking/gnome/gitg/libgitg/gitg-credentials-manager.vala"
<Noskcaj> every second line that is there
<mgedmin> yes, for code that is compiled from vala to C
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> that's not the issue then
<Noskcaj> So that symbol is missing in the new libgit2-glib, i assume because ssh2 support is off. Turning it on has issues with finding the build-deps needed
<ricotz> Noskcaj, so likely libgit2 isn't built with ssh support either
<darkxst> Noskcaj, didnt I tell you all this a week or two ago ?
<Noskcaj> maybe, i had a heap of stuff due that week. I'll check libgit2 in a hour or so
<darkxst> the code to explicitly enable/disable ssh was added after last release, but the auto checks could be failing
<allenskd> not sure if its me only but ubuntu software center when clicking on a package makes the font color all white... (a few styling issues)
<loulis> (loulis) Ok i have installed ubuntu-gnome 14.10 on my laptop (lenovo g700). In the additional drivers section in system settings i choose to use the driver nvidia-331.  When i did it and restart the system a blank screen appeared and i could do nothing.  I hit ctrl alt f1 and i tried to remove it and install again the free driver nouveau.  I found the solution searching in ububtu forums.  After that i restarted and it shows me a l
<loulis> 17SAB6ZR2
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-31
<agilesdesign> Has anyone got XDMCP to work?
<logy> hi ppl, I rly like gnome, like too much and i want to stay with it. I am newer at linux and i prefer using ubuntu (debian/ubuntu based distros), because its easy to install, easy to fix minor bugs, the community is big and i prefer to use apt-get then any other. But ubuntu-gnome is rly buggy and it is slow. It is the slowest distro on my laptop. I tried fedora because of gnome, but i am not redy for that distro. Does anyone have an
<LinDol> hi all :) good evening
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-01
<darkxst> it occured to me there is a very common use-case for per minute billing, VOIP
<darkxst> perhaps can repurpose some of that software
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-02
<trinode> hey, how would you diagnose an issue wheere shutting down via the gnome menu results in a black screen (and power remaining on) yet issuing the command shutdown -h now from gnome terminal shuts down fine?
<darkxst> trinode what ubuntu are you using?
<trinode> 15.04 (yesterday's daily)  and gnome 3.16 from the gnome 3 staging repos
<darkxst> sounds like systemd is choking, but not heard of any similar bugs
<darkxst> if you enable the debug console at boot, you might be able to switch to VT9 to see what is going when it hangs
<trinode> ooh, how do I do that? kernel param?
<trinode> and is there a way to write it to a file? (the screen goes black (and backlight off) instantly, I can't seem to switch to any other terminal
<darkxst> yesm use systemd.debug-shell
<darkxst> see /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian
<darkxst> and if you can get to VT9 then probably systemctl list-jobs will tell you what is hanging
<trinode> I've got me a shell, lets give this a go
<trinode> nope, instant black screen of stuck
<darkxst> on boot or shutdown?
<trinode> shutdown
<darkxst> ctl+alt+f9 to get to debug shell
<trinode> I can get to the shell when the system is booted
<trinode> but the instant I press power off I loose the ability to do anything other than see a black screen
<trinode> (can't switch VT or anything)
<trinode> I think the system is pretty much powered off without the powering off
<trinode> since shutdown -h works
<darkxst> probably a stuck grab or somthing, can you ssh into the machine?
<trinode> makes me think it's nothing to do with systemd
<trinode> more gnome
<trinode> or permissions of whatever user gnome runs as or something like tha
<trinode> t
<trinode> s/gnome/gdm
<darkxst> a locked up VT may be nothing to do with gdm
<darkxst> can you ssh into it?
<trinode> I'll try but I think wireless is gone after leaving gnome
<darkxst> connect an ethernet cable ;)
<trinode> gnome's shutdown dialog listed a warning saying other users were connected
<trinode> one of them being my ssh session
<trinode> and clicking poweroff disconnected me instantly
<darkxst> can you ssh in after it hangs?
<darkxst> if its a gnome bug, pretty much 100% chance you will be able too
<darkxst> given your session was kicked though, sounds like its hanging quite late in the shutdown
<trinode> is there a permission / group you have to be in to power a system down?
<mgedmin> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole could be useful to see what's happening during shutdown, if you've got an ethernet cable and another PC in the same subnet?
<trinode> switching to lightdm fixed it
<trinode> I actually was trying to test with unity so did apt-get install unity
<trinode> it switched me to lightdm instead of gdm
<trinode> but unity wasn't present as an option so I started gnome
<trinode> and it shutdown fine
<mgedmin> bisection idea: instead of shutting down from the gnome session try to log out and then shut down from gdm?
<trinode> from gdm shutdown is instant black screen again
<trinode> (I say instant because in lightdm and if using gdm but issuing shutdown -r now from the command line we see the gnome foot logo for a second then some of the boot / shutdown progress text
<zee> hello
<LinDol> hi all :)
<allenskd_> hey guys if someone could confirm, does nautilus-dropbox package nolonger depends on dropbox in 15.04? just tried to install it and nautilus-dropbox wants to remove dropbox :|
<Dumle29> Hey there. If I want to add a startup application through gnome tweak tools, the + doesn't work. Is this a known bug?
<Dumle29> Only way I've found to do it so far is making a .desktop file myself
<Jordan_U> Dumle29: I would argue that you should just be asking how to make onedrive-d start automatically when you log in. It provides more background for your end goal, and also doesn't limit answers to those relating to gnome-tweak-tool :)
<Dumle29> Jordan_U: Ah true :P But I'm fairly certain i got that working :) Just figured I would go ask here to get the problem solved now that you spent so much time on it over in #ubuntu :)
<Dumle29> I think the .desktop file I made will work (haven't restarted yet)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-03
<darkxst> Dumle29, "+" button works fine here
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is it ok if i upload the split dconf-editor to gnome3-staging? All the contents of the -editor package and part of the -service are moved to a new source
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that would require also uploading the new dconf wouldnt it?
<darkxst> and I don't think there is really much new in the editor apart from the split, its really just a couple of bug fixes
<Noskcaj> i've got them both in noskcaj/gnome3-staging if you wan to upload
<Noskcaj> but it is just translation + bugfix
<darkxst> I would rather not upload dconf > ubuntu unless its absolutely required by some rdep
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> I'll leave it in my ppa then
<berglh> KurtKraut is now know as indecisive
<KurtKraut> berglh, lol
<dz0ny> I think this is gnome staging related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/1432176
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1432176 not found
<ruchir> hi all
<darkxst> dz0ny, that is not a -staging package?
<dz0ny> but relies on gnome libs from staging
<dz0ny> daily live build of gnome works fine
<dz0ny> but if you use staging ppa with 3.16 ...
<dz0ny> 1:49	infinity	dz0ny: Oh, and you also have non-Ubuntu packages installed, which is almost certainly the source of the bug, based on the limited stacktrace we did get.
<dz0ny> 11:50	dz0ny	infinity: mhm, I realized that last bit now. I have gnome staging ppa and that seems to be the cause
<dz0ny> you can ignore this probably? since it's related to unstable packages
<dz0ny> but it's still an issue :)
<dz0ny> dunno what policy you have, but abi should not brake imho
<Dumle29> hmm would dissabling xrandr in dconf editor remove any functionality that I want?
<Dumle29> I just want to dissable the super+p, as it resets my multimonitor setup config.
<mgedmin> you're talking about the gnome-settings-daemon plugins?
<mgedmin> it will disable automatic xrandr reconfiguration on monitor hotplug/unplug
<mgedmin> does it also disable super+p?  I didn't expect that
<Dumle29> mgedmin: Yeah it's what I googled my way to find out, but that doesn't sound nice :/
<Dumle29> It's just a pain, as I have 3 monitors like so: http://imgur.com/58snZoM. And if I hit super+p on accident they will now be configured as such: http://imgur.com/lKfyLJ6
<Dumle29> Where normally the right most monitor is my primary, that switches to the middle one :/
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-04
<jrseliga> Anyone get XDMCP working?
<LinDol> hi all
<ruchir> hi all :)
<Noskcaj> hi ruchir
<ruchir> hi Noskcaj
<ruchir> :)
<LinDol_phone> good evening ^.~
<degva> Hello Guys, I'm running UG 14.10 and I've found a bug on nautilus: My tap settings are disabled, but still every time I put my two finger on my touchpad nautilus recognizes it as double click, does anybody have faced this problem before?
<ruchir> hi all
<degva> Hello Guys, I'm running UG 14.10 and I've found a bug on nautilus: My tap settings are disabled, but still every time I put my two finger on my touchpad nautilus recognizes it as double click, does anybody have faced this problem before?
<degva> nobody here?:/
<ruchir> well, I'm here, but don't know how to help you.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-05
<LinDol> hi all, good morning :)
<Mneuro> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu-Gnome 14.04 and everything is great except when I open applications, sometimes they are launched behind all of hte other applications and I have to alt tab to bring them into focus.  Is this an issue with compositing on ubuntu gnome?
<nisy> Hi all, I find there are several site of gnome, such as at github,at Launchpad,and gnome has its own bugzilla and repository,so what's the rool of these different site, should I work on github or launchpad ?
<dumle29-irssi> Hey there. Currently using irssi through the ctrl alt f1 terminal. How would I go about restarting an un responsive gnome desktop?
<dumle29-irssi> I was watching a youtube video in full screen, and it sorta just crapped out on me when I decided to leave fullscreen, and now the background is just the default gnome gray of the login screen.
<dumle29-irssi> I have had to restart once before because of that (this is a rather old laptop. First gen intel i3 with the intel HD graphics
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-04
<Techspectre> So I installed Gnome Builder via the official Gnome PPA as it instructs you to do. It doesn't work, but I don't really care. What I do care about is the fact that ever since I did it, the menu in Nautilus looks broken.
<Techspectre> Any ideas on how I can fix it?
<Techspectre> Oh good, I got it.
<Techspectre> I did a PPA purge.
<chemanev> hi everybody
<chemanev> anyone chatting
<darkxst> y
<darkxst> y
<chemanev> z
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chemanev> i need to change my login background in 16.04
<darkxst> the grey screen?
<chemanev> yep
<darkxst> chemanev, what OS version?
<chemanev> ubuntu 16.04 final beta
<darkxst> try /etc/gdm3/greeter.dconf-defaults
<chemanev> order not found
<darkxst> what do you mean?
<darkxst> rtcoder, hi, sorry missed you the other day, whats up?
<rtcoder> darkxst: Hey!
<rtcoder> I forgot what I had to ask
<darkxst> lol, ok
<chemanev> drkxst
<chemanev> what should i add to that file, 'cause it doesnt have an login-background option
<darkxst> I think you uncomment these lines
<darkxst> # [org/gnome/desktop/background]
<darkxst> # picture-uri='file:///usr/share/themes/Adwaita/backgrounds/stripes.jpg'
<darkxst> # picture-options='zoom'
<darkxst> and change the path to your image
<chemanev> ok
<chemanev> let me rty
<chemanev> try
<darkxst> ricotz, I can't upload pcre2 and libgsf
<darkxst> gnome-common removed some macros, are you sure they are not used anywhere?
<darkxst> ricotz, most of the others are done
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caribou [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.4.20-1]
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clutter-gst-3.0 [sync] (xenial-proposed) [3.0.18-1]
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted goffice [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.10.28-1]
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdmapsharing [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.9.34-1]
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clutter-gst-2.0 [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.18-1]
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libchamplain [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.12.13-1]
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnumeric [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.28-1]
<darkxst> * ara has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<darkxst> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rygel [sync] (xenial-proposed) [
<ricotz> darkxst, great, in case of gnome-common, autoconf-archive should provide them now
<darkxst> ricotz, you sure?
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, you are right about this ancient gnome-doc-common
<ricotz> better leave it as is then
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh seems best to me also
<ricotz> darkxst, gtk-doc?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+sourcepub/6249450/+listing-archive-extra
<darkxst> uploaded, but not approved through the queue yet
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> darkxst, why didn't grilo-plugins have the Conficts I added?
<ricotz> makes me wonder how you installed it ;)
<ricotz> (without --force-overwrite)
<ricotz> regarding the "grilo-plugins-0.3" package, it makes more sense to make it a valid package, not a transitional/oldlib
<darkxst> ricotz, oops, I may have inadvertently based it on an older package? but no install problems here
<ricotz> darkxst, both -base and -extra conflict with the corresponding 0.2 package
<ricotz> it is fine to do that way imo to force a full transition
<ricotz> the debian way is a bit hacky and might cause problems
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> really supporting the original "grilo-plugins-0.3" debian package makes sync easier (with are in universe)
<darkxst> isnt it blocked on the quvi transition in debian?
<ricotz> debian experimental
<ricotz> I am just talking about about rdepends
<ricotz> (since depending on an oldlib/transitional is not really wanted)
<darkxst> debian are going to take the -base/-extra split once the transition happens
<ricotz> oh, really
<ricotz> if so ignore me then
<darkxst> yes, berto was fine with the split, but it was blocked at the time
<darkxst> my patches are some in the debian BTS
<darkxst> s/some/somewhere/
<darkxst> (and grilo-plugins-0.*-base is in Ubuntu main)
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst> hi lindol
<lindol> hi :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-05
<LinDol> good evening :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-06
<AeonBear> hello
<AeonBear> hey
<craysiii> why does software updater say that it needs to remove my graphics drivers?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-07
<freaj> Hello everyone, how can I stop "gnome help" from being launched every time I'm logged in?
<darkxst> freaj, it should only launch on the first login
<darkxst> freaj you should have "~/.cache/gnome-getting-started-docsseen-getting-started-guide" that stops it launching on subsequent boots
<darkxst> "~/.cache/gnome-getting-started-docs/seen-getting-started-guide"
<freaj> Oh, that's why..
<freaj> I use an SSD and I mounted .cache as a tmpfs..
<darkxst> just uninstall gnome-gettings-started-docs then
<darkxst> though I don't think its generally a good idea to mount .cache on tmpfs
<freaj> darkxst: It was recommended on arch tho
<freaj> As things like your web browser would write cache on tmpfs
<freaj> Anyway, thanks for your help
<freaj> If something else is disturbing because of my .cache I'll drop the tmpfs
<freaj> it doesn't find the package gnome-gettings-started-docs :P
<darkxst>  gnome-getting-started-docs
<freaj> oh
<freaj> thanks!
<darkxst> freaj, I run my apt-cacher-ng on SSD, can download an entire dist-upgrade in minutes
<freaj> apt-cacher-ng?
<darkxst> freaj, its caches all the debian packages you download
<darkxst> useful if you have serveral systems or run lots of packaging builds
<freaj> darkxst: right, but I'm more into saving my SSD as much as possible so it lasts longer :)
<darkxst> they are not that short-lived!
<freaj> darkxst: I don't know, I got mine last july
<freaj> I just want it to last a while :P
<darkxst> it will take *years* for you to kill it .cache!
<freaj> darkxst: rrrr!
<freaj> I'm using mumble, and the microphone doesn't work..
<freaj> Tried pavucontrol, alsamixer etc
<freaj> Sounds like the microphone is "off"
<freaj> Could tlp or something related be the source of that issue?
<freaj> yep.. it was tlp
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-08
<ibrumfield> anyone running 16.04?
<ibrumfield> nm just read the topic
<amjjawad> darkxst, are you around?
<beginer> hello
<beginer> i just installed ubuntu gnome
<beginer> why a2dp working good on live system and not working in installed?
<woyzeck> Hello. Anyone know how to do that floating head with gimp like the guys planet.gnome?
<freaj> darkxst: ping? :D
<freaj> I have one last issue I guess: when I close the lid, the screen doesn't go off
<freaj> as far as I remember on arch I had to get acpi_video0 so that gnome would handle that directly
<freaj> Any idea how to get it?
<freaj> okay so my issue is: when I close the lid, if set to suspend: it suspends, if set to blank: screen doesn't go off/blank, it says on
<freaj> ideas? :D
<LinDol> hi all
<georgeowell> heya
<LinDol> hi :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-09
<chemanev> someone who has changed the gdm3 login background recently?
<chemanev> can someone helpme?
<chemanev> i'd edited my /etc/gdm3/greeter.dconf-default
<chemanev> and nothing happens
<niks> hello everyone, i'm having a problem when trying to launch the gnome terminal, it doesn't react when i try to directly launch gnome-terminal, i get this error when i try to launch it via xterm : https://pastee.org/35jkp, and finally it launches just well if i "sudo gnome-terminal" via xterm,
<niks> already show post about "locale-gen" and "localectl set-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8"" but running those commands didn't help,
<darkxst> niks do you get any crash reports?
<darkxst> particularly gnome-terminal-server
<niks> where should i search for them, the only error log i could see is the  https://pastee.org/35jkp when i try to launch via xterm
<darkxst> "/var/crash"
<darkxst> if not file a bug `ubuntu-bug gnome-terminal` hopefully that will grab the relevant logs
<niks> i have one from _usr_sbin_gdm, but i'm not sure it's related as i have only one crash on sbin_gdm but tried to open terminal a lot of time
<darkxst> no wont be related
<darkxst> file a bug, then link it here
<niks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1568272
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1568272 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Gnome-terminal won't start" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> hmm that didnt get any logs, can you attach the output of journalctl" to the bug
<niks> No journal files were found. -- No entries --
<niks> No journal files were found. -- No entries --
<niks> i can acces to gnome-terminal with ctrl+alt+F1, but not the windowed mode
<darkxst> thats not gnome-terminal
<darkxst> niks, attach /var/log/syslog then
<niks> syslog give interesting info : Apr  9 13:42:14 niks-ThinkPad org.gnome.Terminal[1244]: Non UTF-8 locale (ANSI_X3.4-1968) is not supported!
<niks> but when i cat /etc/default/locale I get : LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<niks> i add "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8    LANG=en_US.UTF-8" to /etc/environement and now everything is working fine, (don't understand why it was going with an other encoding tho ...)
<darkxst> are you using gdm?
<darkxst> they should all be set for you
<niks> i'm using gdm,
<darkxst> I don't know what is causing it then, its not a widespread problem, so perhaps some configuration issue somewhere
<wamoyo> Hi, my system crashed, and I would really love some help getting up and running again.
<wamoyo> Anyone willing to help?
<wamoyo> I'm running Ubuntu Gnome 14.04
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-10
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> good morning :)
<darkxst> ricotz, I found the bug in PAM, ubuntu patches... probably only lightdm works properly
<darkxst> and a can off worms, I think accountsservvice is also broken
<Teta> Hi
<Teta> i have a problem installing ubuntu gnome
<Teta> ubuntu-gnome-15.10-desktop-amd64
<Teta> When i try to use the live option, a lot of text scrolls and i see words like "error" or "failed"
<Teta> Then, the logo and loading circle appears
<Teta> (of ubuntu gnome)
<Teta> then my computer reboots into windows 10.
<Teta> someone helps?
<Teta> ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-03
<darkxst> jbicha, np
<ouinouin> Hi, why gtk-inspector does not works with "gnome-terminal" as it did for gedit or gnome-calcutor ? do i need to recompile gnome-terminal like this topic suggest ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/780329/cant-use-gtk-inspector-for-gnome-terminal
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-04
<jbicha> ricotz: I've got a gtk4 (3.90.0) package, do you want me to push it to the gnome3-staging/zesty PPA?
<ricotz> jbicha, please do, that is what this PPA is for! ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: done
<nanodrone> my mouse cursor is doing this weird thing, on some apps it's the theme i selected, on others it's the default gnome/adwaita theme...?
<quartarian> nanodrone: did you install gnome after you install ubuntu?
<nanodrone> yep...
<nanodrone> is that wrong
<quartarian> No, just helpful in determining the cause
<quartarian> Try this: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<quartarian> Ref: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size Apparently that requires a reboot
<nanodrone> this won't break my system?
<quartarian> Probably not :)
<nanodrone> done
<quartarian> Did it work?
<nanodrone> nope lol
<nanodrone> i did alt f2,r,enter
<nanodrone> no good
<nanodrone> quartarian, are you on gnome?
<quartarian> Ah you'll need to reboot
<quartarian> Yes
<nanodrone> this never happens?
<quartarian> It has before to me before. But nowadays I just use the ubuntu-gnome distro which takes care of these issues for you.
<nanodrone> i just downloaded the default iso, i wasn't too optimistic it'd even work on my laptop/tablet, but after a kernel upgrade it does minus the active sleep part.
<nanodrone> it's surprising to see support for my system.
<nanodrone> i had issues on windows 10 with no solution anywhere but the linux community seems really active
<quartarian> You made the right decision ;-)
<jbicha> darkxst: good morning, I got a gtk4 package in the gnome3-staging repo now
<jbicha> it doesn't do much but it's nice that the initial packaging is done
<TechWombat> I was wondering if anyone can help me find a tool that would be able to monitor loads of IP address and tell me if they are currently up or down, I am looking something with a GUI
<jbicha> TechWombat: I recommend you ask in a more generic channel
<TechWombat> I have been asking there but nobody has any suggestion for me
<TechWombat> I thought it was worth a go asking here to
<jbicha> I'm not aware of any GNOME app that does what you're asking
<TechWombat> Yeah I was hopping there might be something built into Gnome for it
<TechWombat> Even a extension
<quartarian> TechWombat: MTR https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-traceroute-and-mtr-to-diagnose-network-issues
<TechWombat> Thanks quartarian, that helped me out a lot
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-05
<nanodrone> what's flatpakrepo?
<fleetfox> repository for flatpak?
<nanodrone> okay sorry ignore that question i asked it at #flatpak later :)
<nanodrone> how do i stop gnome search from searching online?
<JockeTF> I don't think it searches online by default. Or do you mean the "search the web" option when there are no results?
<nanodrone> JockeTF, it was the software (app store) searches, i disabled them by default
<jbicha> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<jamie_1> im updating to gnome 3.24, anything i should specifically watch out for?
<jamie_1> any major bugs or blockers
<MichaelTunnell> probably heard by now but holy crap . . .
<MichaelTunnell> holy crap!
<MichaelTunnell> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<MichaelTunnell>  this article essentially says "Unity8 and Mir are done" and Ubuntu 18.04 is switching to GNOME and Wayland
<OerHeks> MichaelTunnell, join #ubuntu-discuss too.
<MichaelTunnell> thanks
<JockeTF> Congratulations, great work, and thank you?! :)
<laserbeak4445> So I guess Ubuntu GNOME 17.10 will be the last release since vanilla Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will switch back to GNOME?
<MichaelTunnell> laserbeak4445: technically maybe not
<MichaelTunnell> in a different irc channel someone said something VERY interesting.  "The language of that post isn't entirely unambiguous. It could be that he means we're going back to GNOME-based Unity, not vanilla GNOME."
<laserbeak4445> MichaelTunnell: Good point.
<laserbeak4445> I hope this will be clarify soon...
<ricotz> jbicha, I guess things will get easier
<jbicha> it could benefit Kubuntu too as they were forced to use the qt version unity8 was targetting
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, I had qt5 in mind too and the consequences for it
<ricotz> this is not the end of unity7 though?
<jbicha> sabdfl's blog post was ambiguous about that
<jbicha> a lot of people are convinced that unity7 will no longer be developed by Canonical
<ricotz> I assume this doesnt concern compiz/unity7 immediately
<jbicha> I think that's the #1 question :)
<ricotz> although since they are not wayland-compatible ...
<ricotz> still things like metacity are needed and will be
<jbicha> if Ubuntu's default will be gnome-shell, then compiz/unity7 would become community-supported
<ricotz> right and bamf
<jbicha> and there's an opportunity for a Ubuntu Unity flavor, but I'm not sure whether there are enough developers to keep it running
<jbicha> and if Ubuntu switches to gnome-shell, based on how things used to work, Canonical would want to customize it
<ricotz> quite unfortunate to drop this news so late in the cycle with all the mir patching in gtk and mesa
<jbicha> you're looking at it backwards :)
<jbicha> it was announced at the start of the next cycle!
<ricotz> hmm, correct ;)
<jbicha> there's just enough time for them to pull unity8 from the default install if they wanted, but not time to really do much else
<jbicha> I'm told that unity8 is better on 17.04 than 16.10 so it wouldn't be wrong IMO for 17.04 to still have unity8 available
<ricotz> better wait for more facts if they come, instead of speculating :)
<Menzador> darkxst: Congrats!
<Menzador> We will finally be heard! :)
<InventorTechie> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<InventorTechie>  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is to ship with GNOME as default?
<InventorTechie> This is a pretty big blow to the Ubuntu-Gnome project yea?
<OerHeks> No, just a stirr-up
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-06
<InventorTechie> What would be the differences w/ Ubuntu-Gnome, and Ubuntu LTS 18.04 w/ Gnome, once we have the latest kernes in comparison that is.
<InventorTechie> kernels*
<fleetfox> heh i knew this will happen :d
<John[Lisbeth]> Congradulations you guys you did it
<John[Lisbeth]> gnome variante main variant for the win
<marech> hiiya! anyone managed to install gnome 3.24 on ubuntu 16.04?
<darkxst> marech, you will need 17.04 if you want latest gnome
<marech> ahh, don't want to reinstall everything again :(
<marech> how you guys manage transition to new/fresh install of os? have some script to import settings, files etc?
<fleetfox> marech: mount your homedir as separate partition
<nanodrone> okay so i installed the ubuntu gnome desktop package and it fixed almost everything.
<nanodrone> and there's a new entry called GNOME on Wayland.
<nanodrone> what's the difference between wayland and the normal GNOME?
<fleetfox> one is wayload other is X
<fleetfox> wayland
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> What will become of Ubuntu Gnome next year? Will Ubuntu Gnome 17.10 update to Ubuntu or Ubuntu Gnome?
<CountryfiedLinux> What will become of Ubuntu Gnome next year? Will Ubuntu Gnome 17.10 update to Ubuntu or Ubuntu Gnome?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-07
<dreamcat4> hi there. as a new user installing 16.04 today, is there any difference installing 'ubuntu-gnome' iso, vs installing the official ubuntu + then the metapackage 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop' ontop of a standard installation?
<boriseto> Hi, I've installed the gnome desktop to test it cause I havent used it at all (with the news flying around, yeah) and I kinda made it look the way I wanted. When I tried using the gdm3 instead of lightdm, it gives me the login screen, but when entering my credentials it gives me a blank screen and nothing loads (noticed it switches to some of the ttys between 1,2 and 3.
<boriseto> When trying going to the tty7 (the GUI one) it just gives me the login screen again. Any ideas how to fix it? I've reconfigured it already to use lightdm but I like the gdm more so just checking if somebody can guide me through this.
<jbicha> dreamcat4: well the difference is that you have all the Unity-related packages installed too
<jbicha> boriseto: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dreamcat4> ok thanks jbicha
<boriseto> jbicha: 16.04.2
<boriseto> I would have installed freshly Ubuntu Gnome, but I'm on using this machine since 14.04 and haven't reinstalled yet since everything (but the gdm) works fine
<jbicha> boriseto: what graphics driver are you using?
<boriseto> mesa 17 (from ubuntu repo) intel+radeon
<jbicha> Could you file a bug please? I had one other person that says radeon won't work for him with gdm with 17.04 but I couldn't get him to file a bug yet :(
<boriseto> jbicha: sure. can you point me where? :) sorry for my newbness :)
<jbicha> run the command ubuntu-bug gdm3
<boriseto> got it
<jbicha> I'd also like to know as much information as possible about your graphics card
<jbicha> One hack is to file a second bug, just run ubuntu-bug and choose to file a Display bug
<jbicha> we can then mark that second bug as a duplicate of the gdm3 bug since the second bug will have the graphical info attached
<boriseto> generating the second one atm
<boriseto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1680826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680826 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "GDM shows and when trying to log in to gnome session blank screen appears" [Undecided,New]
<boriseto> jbicha: the one about the gpu hanged a bit. :)
<boriseto> jbicha: here is the second one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1680832
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680832 in xorg (Ubuntu) "GDM3 info for other bug" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> boriseto: thank you!
<boriseto> jbicha: thank you. :)
<darkxst> hey jbicha
<jbicha> darkxst: good evening
<darkxst> what day suits you for a meeting?
<boriseto> just noticed. when pressing the screenshot button, it will "take a screenshot" but the screenshot gui app to save the img doesn't appear. is this a normal behaviour?
<darkxst> boriseto, its always been like that in gnome-shell
<jbicha> darkxst: any day is fine but I assume it would want to be M-F?
<darkxst> it just saves the image to your "Pictures"
<jbicha> I have to step out for 15 min…
<boriseto> darkxst: oh, didn't know that. thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, k
<darkxst> jbicha, if we went 7am my time would that work for you? assuming will agrees?
<darkxst> I'll just steal the board room if so
<jbicha> back
<jbicha> darkxst: you're Australian Eastern, right?
<jbicha> that time's great for me too
<jbicha> by the way, gnome-games-app just landed in unstable and zesty; there's a bit of integration work needed in other unseeded universe packages if people actually want to use retro games with it
<jbicha> I think there's just enough time to get that work done
<darkxst> jbicha, yes GMT+10
<darkxst> jbicha, I dont have time for games, but will try and look at the language stuff
<darkxst> though at this point looks like I will be spending the weekend writing web api's
<darkxst> for work
<darkxst> and not getting paid other than time off in lieu
<jbicha> it's fine, I'm working on the games part
<jbicha> :(
<darkxst> but I will get a longer easter from it :)
<darkxst> maybe
<boriseto> I hope i'm not bugging you too much, but any idea why qbittorrent won't show in tray?
<darkxst> boriseto, legacy tray bottom left of screen?
<darkxst> jbicha, will is delaying meeting
<jbicha> ok, I'm sure he and the other managers are very busy right now
<darkxst> yep, he just lost about half is team I am guessing
<jbicha> :(
<darkxst> I don't really get that part, streamlining for investors
<darkxst> but its a private company
<darkxst> guess he has run out of money
<boriseto> darkxst: yeah
<darkxst> IoT is a world of dreams, no one is dealing with the issues
<dsynapse> greetings
<dsynapse> I have a fairly fresh install of Ubuntu 16.10 on my desktop (nvidia 960 graphics card).  I swapped in Cinnamon but I would like to "see the light" again and go back to gnome.  I installed gnome-shell from the stock repos but when I login, icons are the correct size, but the borders of everything and window decoration, gnome-shell overlay, etc. are HUGE
<dsynapse> I have a higher resolution monitor (2k) but usually in the past "it just worked"?  What can I do / where to look so I can fix that?
<jbicha> dsynapse: file a bug with screenshots
<dsynapse> noob question...  where can I file a bug?
<jbicha> let's start with running this command:
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<jbicha> darkxst: if you're still up: https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH
<dsynapse> jbicha:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1680880
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680880 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-Shell large window borders" [Undecided,New]
<dsynapse> jbicha:  and attached a screenshot
<laserbeak4445> Wow! Mark Shuttleworth just annonced on G+ that Canonical will invest in Ubuntu GNOME.
<laserbeak4445> for more info:
<laserbeak4445> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/640wfy/mark_shuttleworth_on_g_we_will_invest_in_ubuntu/
<laserbeak4445> The thing I like the most about this is that it wants to keep the real GNOME experience and work for a better integration and experience.
<laserbeak4445> So unless I mistaken, this means this flavor will become vanilla Ubuntu. :)
<glemsom> I gave the latest beta of ubuntu gnome 17.04 a go... it seems it's impossible to focus windows atm. Anyone else seen this ?
<jbicha> glemsom: please file a bug
<jbicha> and try restarting?
<glemsom> I did try and restart, and I tried wiping most of my configuration.. Just to check if it was some theme thingy... Though, I'm not entirely sure I got everything wiped correctly :)
<glemsom> I'll go get xfce4 for the time being then, to file a bug... :)
<jbicha> hmm, ok
<tgm4883> Is there a way to change the on-screen keyboard? Ideally, I'd like a split keyboad so that I can type good enough with my thumbs while holding my tablet
<jbicha> tgm4883: what version are you using? do you know what on-screen keyboard you are using?
<tgm4883> jbicha: 17.04 and the default? I just installed ubuntu-gnome 2 days ago
<tgm4883> caribou?
<tgm4883> Is that an onscreen keyboard? I see packages for libcaribou that say it's the on screen keyboard
<jbicha> tgm4883: try installing gnome-shell-extension-onboard and enabling it in Tweak Tool
<jbicha> it doesn't support Wayland yet and it has a few other deficiencies but it's a lot more flexible than caribou
<tgm4883> doing it now
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development | Please direct non-development questions or support requests to #ubuntu | Latest LTS Release: 16.04.2 LTS | Latest Stable Release: 16.10 | Download from https://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> darkxst: I dropped slack from our channel topic since honestly we're not using it much now
<tgm4883> jbicha: this is looking much better. Doesn't have the layout I'm looking for but it seems I'm able to edit it somehow. Off to research that, thanks
<jbicha> tgm4883: if the developers can figure out how to get it to work on Wayland, we might add it to the default install
<tgm4883> jbicha: That would be sweet, I've only used it for about 2 minutes now, but it's a much better keyboard
<tgm4883> jbicha: before I go though the effort of making my own keyboard layout, do you know of any layout repositories?
<jbicha> no, you can try asking the Onboard developers
<tgm4883> will do, thanks again
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-08
<darkxst> jbicha, ok that is fine by me
<darkxst> slack was never more than an experiment anyway
<Menzador> Hey darkxst , I'm the former SonikkuAmerica
<Menzador> Are we directing discussion about Ubuntu 18.04 LTS' use of GNOME to #ubuntu-discuss ?
<jbicha> Menzador: um, that's probably fine
<Menzador> jbicha: OK. Just a-wonderin'... I'm surprised this place hasn't seen a flurry of activity post-announcement
<jbicha> it's been a lot busier than normal
<Menzador> Hm.
<jbicha> I remembered that #ubuntu handles support for all official released Ubuntu flavors so if it's 16.10 and below, we can refer them there
<Menzador> Well, #ubuntu handles support for all flavours, but this channel no longer serves support requests, if I have that right
<jbicha> there just haven't been enough people around in this channel to answer all the questions
<Menzador> Right
<jbicha> and dev talk will probably shift to #ubuntu-desktop after 17.04 is out
<huwanito> Hi
<huwanito> I noticed a way to bypass the password when the screen is lock, is this where I can inform you guys about it?
<huwanito> I am using ubuntu gnome 16.04 and I am a newbie so I might not the right process on how to relay what I found out.
<ali1234> hi
<ali1234> did you know that this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ali1234> describes this channel as a help/support channel?
<ali1234> and if you google for "ubuntu gnome irc support" is it the top hit
<ali1234> where should i report bug that generally affect gnome?
<ali1234> (and only gnome)
<jbicha> ali1234: 'gnome' means a lot of things, if you can figure out what part of gnome has the bug, it's best to file the bug against that part
<ali1234> the bug is that the "natural scrolling" option does nothing
<ali1234> scrolling is permanently backwards, regardless of what it is set to
<ali1234> in 16.10 fresh install
<jbicha> that might be fixed in 17.04 which will be released next week
<jbicha> You can run this command to report the bug
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<nanodrone> ali1234, your laptop has a touch-sensitive display?
<ali1234> got a link to 17.04 iso? i'll test it
<ali1234> nanodrone: it is not a laptop
<nanodrone> tablet?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> just a normal computer
<nanodrone> desktop then.
<ali1234> yes
<jbicha> ali1234: download link and release notes are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<ali1234> nanodrone: its just a normal virtualbox install
<ali1234> i will wipe it and install 17.04 instead
<ali1234> whee i found a bug already: http://i.imgur.com/pZdP8rz.png
<ali1234> where do i report the missing window borders?
<ali1234> oh right that one is already fixed
<jbicha> ali1234: yes, we intend to fix that before 17.04 is final: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/17.04.8
<ali1234> okay it wont accept any input at all now :(
<ali1234> i'm stuck at the login screen
<ali1234> i can login on a console
<ali1234> hmm okay its just the login screen
<ali1234> the screen does not redraw unless i switch between fullscreen and windowed mode
<jbicha> ali1234: yes, that's an annoying bug in VirtualBox, do you want to report it?
<ali1234> yes, of course
<ali1234> but my host OS is 16.04, these things tend to happen all the time
<ali1234> its always host/guest version mismatch
<ali1234> oh hey, the scrolling is fixed :)
<jbicha> 16.10 is supported until July so someone could try to backport the fix from gnome-control-center
<ali1234> meh, not worth it
<jbicha> as a workaround, if you go looking through dconf-editor you could probably find the right switches
<ali1234> i dont think gnome-control-center is the problem
<ali1234> i think the problem is virtualbox
<ali1234> the bug has been reported all over for vbox and vmware
<ali1234> i suspect that they implement mouse integration as a touch pad
<ali1234> or touch screen rather
<ali1234> to avoid having to lock the pointer inside the window
<ali1234> hmm installing extensions doesnt work
<ali1234> oh wait, it does, they just dont show in tweak tool
<jbicha> you might need to log out and log back in to see those extensions
<LaserAllan> Hey there, is there any extensions or something in GNOME that I can use to for example if i want to mvoe a window between screen with the super button?, like in windows?
<LaserAllan> I have noticed that that is not currently possible
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-09
<darkxst> jbicha, snowed in, can't possinly go to work tomorrow
<darkxst> must snowboard instead ;)
<jbicha> nice
<darkxst> its bueatiful, change of colours ;)
<jbicha> first big snow of the season?
<jbicha> y'all aren't officially open yet, right?
<darkxst> yes, but its still autumn shouldnt really be getting a dump like this this early!
<darkxst> nope open in June
<jbicha> darkxst: so before GNOME 3.24, nvidia-proprietary didn't work at all with Wayland? but now it sort of works if you do some manual hacking?
<darkxst> jbicha, with the eglstreams patches in mutter, it should work but modesetting is not enabled by default
<jbicha> and we need Canonical to change that setting?
<darkxst> and as you are aware there are other issue with enabling that
<jbicha> honestly, I'm not very aware
<darkxst>  aka Igor's bug
<darkxst> short story is its not ready to enable by default
<darkxst> I will try and work through when in melboune for easter
<darkxst> and the language installer stuff
<jbicha> Canonical's now wondering how ready Wayland is, for 18.04
<jbicha> melbourne is your usual home?
<darkxst> woodend, but yes
<darkxst> wayland should be good to go by 18.04
<darkxst> I believe fedora have it running on nvidia proprietry drivers now
<darkxst> honestly I think we shoudl switch to wayland as default for 17.10
<jbicha> before last week's news, I was going to suggest that too
<darkxst> right, until we manage to hook up a meeting, everything now is speculation
<darkxst> ive not yet been able to get a hold of mark, but will seems pretty adamant that they wont just stomp out our project
<darkxst> but its late here, I really need to bail to bed! night
<jbicha> darkxst: we might have to drop the 17.04 hack to switch Firefox's homepage back to the default :( LP: #1605887
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1605887 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't change Firefox home page in Ubuntu GNOME 17.04, Ubuntu MATE" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605887
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-04-03
<mgedmin> fhrr: there's a browser extension that allows https://extensions.gnome.org/ to install/enable/disable your gnome-shell extensions
<darkxst> oh mgedmin, how are you!
 * darkxst is making a comeback, now a Debian maintainer, DD on the way
<darkxst> after 18months without internet living in the mountains
<darkxst> (I still live in the mountains but have internet for now atleat)
<mgedmin> congrats, darkxst!
<darkxst> mgedmin, things are changing a little
<darkxst> but we will continue to support the vanilla gnome life
<darkxst> we do however need to find a way to build a community around that, because right now, its vanished
<mgedmin> well, I'm still here ;)
<mgedmin> primarily because I have a znc plugin that makes it hard for me to leave channels, for silly reasons
<mgedmin> speaking of vanilla...
<mgedmin> afaiu gnome-terminal has this patch that adds a white border around the scrollbar, so it'll look good with ambiance/radiance
<mgedmin> but it looks bad with adwaita
<mgedmin> do you know if anyone has any plans of resolving this to look good with all the themes?
<darkxst> mgedmin, themes are not my thing really, but i have noticed some problems with terminal under adwaita, file bugs and link me in and I may end up looking into them
<darkxst> I will probably break every rule on the planet in the next two weeks
<darkxst> a super late libzip transition for the security benifits
<darkxst> and then a super late transition back to PhD world for my own benefits
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't think there will be an archive-wide rebuild for bionic. If you have specific packages you want rebuilt with vala, let me know
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, I see
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-04-04
<darkxst> jbicha, vanilla-gnome-default-settings is pretty broken with GNOME 3.36
<darkxst> I think I will remove the plymouth them and just use the ubuntu theme
<darkxst> still trying to work out how to get vanilla themed gdm though
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, I haven't used that package in a while
<jbicha> are you up on the mountain?
<darkxst> jbicha, still working there but remotely from the valley because of COVID-19, ski season might not even happen ;(
